# BRP 2009 Summer Series



## Micro_Racer

The 2009 Summer Series will be held at Freddies:
http://www.freddieshobbies.com/index.asp

All races will be run on the Oval.

Dinner is included with your race entry :thumbsup:

Dinner is at 6pm, racing starts at 7pm. (If you are going to be late, call Freddie and he can enter you into the computer)

April 24th
May 8th and 22nd
June 12th
July 10th
August 7th and 28th
September 11th

See all the info on the Micro_Racer BRP web site:
http://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/Home

See everyone at Freddies!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks Micro !!! I can't wait till summer :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Were the classis staying as they are? Will brushless count? Just making sure...


----------



## Micro_Racer

Brushless class will be the same as it is today:
Castle 4200Kv motor - ONLY
1/18th scale ESC (Castle or Tekin Mini Rage)
COT body with provided stock wing
14/49 gears

And yes it will count!


----------



## DAVON

Micro_Racer said:


> Brushless class will be the same as it is today:
> Castle 4200Kv motor - ONLY
> 1/18th scale ESC (Castle or Tekin Mini Rage)
> COT body with provided stock wing
> 14/49 gears
> 
> And yes it will count!


*COOL!!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## wazzer

Road Trip! Maybe with the current gas prices, I can get to more than one this summer. Looking forward to seeing all you BRP cats again.

SS and brushless for me.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Wazzer - Cool! I hope you can make a few races this year! You going to make the Toledo race in April?


----------



## wazzer

Micro_Racer said:


> Wazzer - Cool! I hope you can make a few races this year! You going to make the Toledo race in April?


That's the plan right now. Probably just oval on Saturday. 

Bud, is the Toledo track the same one the Carpet League series was held at few years ago?


----------



## BudBartos

Yes Josh's old place. Hope to see You there :thumbsup:


----------



## mudguppydave

*summer series*

are you only running brp cars or do run other classes? like latemodel or 18r. thanks dave


----------



## BudBartos

Only BRP right now for the summer series.


----------



## BudBartos

IS it SUMMER yet


----------



## Micro_Racer

I am very sick of the snow - good thing I will be in Dallas this week!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thats what JFK said in 1963


----------



## Hangtime

K-5 CAPER said:


> Thats what JFK said in 1963


 
Thats funny right there, but sad too!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Don't loose your head over it rick


----------



## TangTester

Does anyone know where JFK stopped before going to Dallas?


----------



## DAVON

TangTester said:


> Does anyone know where JFK stopped before going to Dallas?


NO....WHERE???


----------



## K-5 CAPER

no tang i don't.......ask the other shooters,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,oh yeah thats right only 1 shooter


----------



## TangTester

He went to Cape Caraveral to see the Saturn 5 rocket before its first unmanned test flight.


----------



## BudBartos

You think You would be working at NASA


----------



## K-5 CAPER

No Tangs tips but a nice history lesson from the good professor


----------



## BudBartos

Maybe He is out of tips since I beat Him at the last race :woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

Summer series A mains will be 10 min. :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Micro are you going to update the final points before the figure8 race?


----------



## Micro_Racer

NO - It's a surprise


----------



## BudBartos

The Rent A Racer WON :woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

Is it summer yet ?

Time to get Your rides ready for the 2009 summer series :thumbsup:

Looks like brushless will be the big class this summer.

Can't wait for those Italian sausage :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

For all of those that did not make it to the last race for Your awards I will have them at the first summer series race


----------



## Hangtime

I'll be running brushless as well.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will be running brushless for the summer!


----------



## all4fun

Micro_Racer said:


> I will be running brushless for the summer!


Hi Mike,

If you guys are running brushless for your summer series, what type of battery and volts have you decided on? Will you be adding weight somewhere on the chassis? Also what size brushless motor and gearing? We are going to run through the summer too and would like to do the same thing all of you guys are doing. Some of us would like to join you guys sometime during the summer on your side of town to join in on the fun!! :

Thanks,
Dave Berry


----------



## BudBartos

4 cell 2/3A cells, 4200 castle geared 14/49 COT bodies :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

I'm thinking a race or two of stock... I'll have 2 cars set up, one brushless, one stock


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> 4 cell 2/3A cells, 4200 castle geared 14/49 COT bodies :thumbsup:


Thanks Bud....:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

*The Emma "Doodle BUG"*

Emma is very excited about racing this summer. She designed and painted her own body! She is already talking about bring home the first place trophy :freak:



She wanted me to tell Mr. Tester, that she is thinking about running brushless - and he better watch out 

PS - Bud - do you have some extra long body posts for Da Bug body?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Michael, tell Emma that she did an awesome job with the paint work there.


----------



## TangTester

Micro_Racer said:


> She wanted me to tell Mr. Tester, that she is thinking about running brushless - and he better watch out


Is that because daddy could not get the job done, and she would have to step up?


----------



## BudBartos

Wait till Tang trys brushless  

I like the color choices Emma made :thumbsup:

K-5 >> Another gift on the way.


----------



## TangTester

remember I have allready ran brushless


----------



## martian 710

Micro, tell Emma her new "Doodle Bug" looks great!!! Logan said we're going to have to find some Raid or Black Flag decals for his new body for the summer series!!!:wave:


----------



## Doodle_Bug

Thank you Mr. Bartos - green is a cool color...
I am getting my car ready to race, and my Dad gave me a special fast motor, the one he said beat Pat. I could not go to the figure 8 race because of my friends b day party. But I saw my Dad had the 1st place trophy!


----------



## Doodle_Bug

martian 710 said:


> Micro, tell Emma her new "Doodle Bug" looks great!!! Logan said we're going to have to find some Raid or Black Flag decals for his new body for the summer series!!!:wave:


The Doodle BUG is an unstable force :tongue:


----------



## Micro_Racer

TangTester said:


> remember I have allready ran brushless


He was just not successful :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

My Snickers summer body







Bud - some orange wheel dots would look nice on this car!

I have a Red Bull, and Combos car in the paint shop....


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Micro_Racer said:


> He was just not successful :wave:


I even gave him a good car and he choked :tongue:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> I even gave him a good car and he choked :tongue:


TRUE DAT!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Wayne your PM box is full and cannot accept any more mail


----------



## TangTester

Was that the same car you tired to drive last weekend?


----------



## BudBartos

Looks SWEET !!!!! :thumbsup:Can't wait till the first race :wave:


----------



## Hangtime

martian 710 said:


> Micro, tell Emma her new "Doodle Bug" looks great!!! Logan said we're going to have to find some Raid or Black Flag decals for his new body for the summer series!!!:wave:


Thats funny right there! lol

Nice paint Micro. Are those decals from my guy?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Hangtime said:


> Nice paint Micro. Are those decals from my guy?


Yes - the vinyl is from the guy you use. He did an awesome job! Kevin has a COT body, so he can match the theme with the BRP body now. I am almost done with the Red Bull car - that one is looking really cool!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Micro are you going to finish updating the seasons points soon?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Don - I should have the file uploaded by Monday the 30th

My Red Bull Brushless Body:





Yes a Red Bull Dodge Stratus 

Bud - some red and blue wheel dots would look nice on this ride!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Thank you,see you in Toledo.


----------



## Hangtime

Nice work on that one. I really like that one. That bull looks like he could stick his horns up someones rear. The wheel dots look cheezy though. lol


----------



## TangTester

you need to have a red wheel dot on the rear wheels and silver in the front....they paint the wheels on the real car like that


----------



## Hangtime

TangTester said:


> you need to have a red wheel dot on the rear wheels and silver in the front....they paint the wheels on the real car like that


Right on bro. If you really want to impress paint the wheels. :roll:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Micro and Hangtime where do you get your decals at??


----------



## Micro_Racer

Hangtime said:


> Nice work on that one. I really like that one. That bull looks like he could stick his horns up someones rear. The wheel dots look cheezy though. lol


Yes - looking for red and blue wheel dots! (and orange for the Snickers car, and Combos car)


----------



## Hangtime

K-5 CAPER said:


> Micro and Hangtime where do you get your decals at??


I guy I found on the internet. He has a printing co. but takes vinyl work on the side. Kevin Crandall [email protected] Tell him I sent you.


----------



## Micro_Racer

You can check his web site out at www.vinyl7.com - Kevin has a BRP COT body, so he can spec out the vinyl. Very quality work...


----------



## Micro_Racer

Some more pic's of Kevins work - my brother may run this body


----------



## BudBartos

Micro>> Is He also painting them or are You?


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> You can check his web site out at www.vinyl7.com - Kevin has a BRP COT body, so he can spec out the vinyl. Very quality work...


Who's BRP cars are those on His web site ?? Hangtime !!


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Micro>> Is He also painting them or are You?


I have painted the bodies. Kevin provides the vinyl all ready to stick to the car :thumbsup:

So even with my very limited paint skills, my cars can look GOOD


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> Who's BRP cars are those on His web site ?? Hangtime !!


OH, cool. I forgot I sent them to him. I should send Aflac.

Check out the wheel mags

Looks good Micro. Interstate came out nice! Where did you put your body mounts? That looks like it worked out good wherever they are.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Body mounts are in my standard location!


----------



## Hangtime

i don't know what your standard is. I have mine in the servo mount holes, but they don't look that far forward.

No pics with the body off.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I think Micro is using the new front mount with post mount tabs.


----------



## sg1

I think Micro stold my wheel dots......


----------



## BudBartos

No I sell them now SG1 >> 2WD mod road at Toledo?


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> No I sell them now SG1 >> 2WD mod road at Toledo?


What's my cut?? I was thinking stock... You are Mr. BRP, the scalpel guys want YOU!!


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> No I sell them now SG1 >> 2WD mod road at Toledo?


They allow 7.4v in mod. Smoke the diff. lol

Class 5
Pan Car Open (2wd) 
CHASSIS: Scalpel, BRP or Similar Direct drive cars
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Foam Tires only
BODY: Open 1/18 Car Body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit


----------



## Micro_Racer

Hangtime said:


> i don't know what your standard is. I have mine in the servo mount holes, but they don't look that far forward.
> 
> No pics with the body off.


Below is a picture of the prototype servo plate with body mount "ears". I designed it and had bud make one. I was very pleased with the design, and Don S, cleaned up the design and CNC'd a few. Not sure if it is a standard BRP part...


----------



## Hangtime

Ah yes, I saw those but forgot about them.


----------



## BudBartos

Yes I have some of those plates.


----------



## Micro_Racer

gett'n hungry for them tasty hot dogs! Only 20 more days till summer racing! The brushless Red Bull is getting ready for battle!


----------



## all4fun

Micro_Racer said:


> gett'n hungry for them tasty hot dogs! Only 20 more days till summer racing! The brushless Red Bull is getting ready for battle!


Micro.....do you guys run Oval only in your summer series, or do you also do some onroad too? 
Dave Berry


----------



## TangTester

oval only!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Dave - we only have oval on the schedule....I wouldn't mind a road race every now and then!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

pm 













pm bud


----------



## K-5 CAPER

\















Bud.................. pm


----------



## BudBartos

OK it will go out today :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

I can't beleive it is snowing out :drunk: 
First summer series race April 24th rain or snow :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

Is anybody running the onroad at GLC on Sunday?? I'll be practicing at Classics on sunday & could use some company.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I beleive Sunday is Easter. I would think participants sould be slightly off. See you in toledo. I am going up Friday after Noon to get a little practice in.


----------



## TangTester

Donald Deutsch said:


> I am going up Friday after Noon to get a little practice in.


you may want to go early for more practice!


----------



## Hangtime

Donald Deutsch said:


> I beleive Sunday is Easter. I would think participants sould be slightly off. See you in toledo. I am going up Friday after Noon to get a little practice in.


Darn Holiday, I forgot Classics is closing for it.

In Toledo, Are they setting up oval on friday or will they alternate.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

9-3 road
4-9 oval


----------



## BudBartos

I would practice twards the end of each so the track come in. It was very loose last time We were there until it gets run in.


----------



## Hangtime

Bud you have a PM


----------



## BudBartos

Got it. Did You want double piviot ball?


----------



## Micro_Racer

SG1- did you get the special top secret package in the mail?


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> SG1- did you get the special top secret package in the mail?


I did, but you didn't put enough shipping on it!! The big lady with a beard made me give her .22 more cents when she delivered it!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Now that's funny! You have the same mail lady I do!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Sounds more like MALE lady>>>>>>than mail lady!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Micro Racer our new TV star!


----------



## Hangtime

Hey, Mike made it on TV! You know the camera adds 10lbs! Your head barely fit the screen!


----------



## BudBartos

I seen that Our Hero !!! Wish He would have mentioned BRP racing in that 5 second clip.


----------



## BudBartos

Here is a link to it.

http://www.wkyc.com/news/local/news_article.aspx?storyid=111286&catid=3


----------



## Micro_Racer

Sorry - as you can see on the video clip, that is Mr. Elmwood... no relation


----------



## DAVON

I THOUGHT HE WAS ON AMERICAS MOST WANTED FOR STEALING THE FIG.8 TROPHY...:wave::lol::jest:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

In a related story, Tang will attempt to out do Micro with an appearance on "Dancing with the stars"


----------



## BudBartos

Now that there is a CRAZY thought :drunk:


----------



## Hangtime

Micro_Racer said:


> Sorry - as you can see on the video clip, that is Mr. Elmwood... no relation


Thats Elwood..like the blues brothers!


----------



## DAVON

*HEY BUD...YOU GOT A PM*
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

Got it.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Going to freeze my butt off tonight at Attica. Kasey Kahne is going to be driving a sprint car tonight (to prove that he STILL is a real man)


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Micro, do you have a link to find motor heat-sinks??


----------



## Micro_Racer

I sure do!
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0004p?&I=INTC2768
To bad the 14k GOLD is discontinued - Mr. Bling, Bling Mini-T


----------



## martian 710

Happy Easter Everyone!!!:wave:


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> Micro, do you have a link to find motor heat-sinks??


Are those legal Bud??


----------



## OrangeRacer

Happy Easter Everyone!!


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Are those legal Bud??


Sure as long as they are made in China


----------



## BudBartos

Orangeracer >> You coming out for some summer FUN ??


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Sure as long as they are made in China


What isn't.....


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 said:


> What isn't.....


BRP - MADE IN THE USA:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> BRP - MADE IN THE USA:thumbsup:


OH watch that the Ball bearings come from China someone may sue Me


----------



## Micro_Racer

that's true --- do you have all the food ready for the first Summer Race?


----------



## BudBartos

No not yet !!! Why what would You like to order ???


----------



## Micro_Racer

A nice T-bone, with a side of mash patatos!


----------



## ghoulardi

*Friday night food...*

FREE BEER !!!!


:drunk:


----------



## Hangtime

Micro_Racer said:


> that's true --- do you have all the food ready for the first Summer Race?


If he does it will be cold by the time we get it. :wave::tongue:


----------



## ghoulardi

*Cold*

Beer"s s'posed to be cold ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

The last thing we need is a "drunk" Ross driving around the track!


----------



## DAVON

Micro_Racer said:


> The last thing we need is a "drunk" Ross driving around the track!


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## harmocy

What size track do you guys run the summer series on???


----------



## BudBartos

I think it is 30 x 70 flat carpet oval


----------



## harmocy

That is big enough to run 1/10 scale cars on


----------



## harmocy

What is he smallest track you would run your cars on Bud???


----------



## Hangtime

I saw a video on youtube that had four guys running pretty good on a 12' table. It had to be about 8' wide. Do a search, you find guys running in garages & stuff.

I think this is the one. Bigger than I remember. It says a 41' run line, so with the turns the straight would have to be less than 20'


----------



## TangTester

Micro_Racer said:


> A nice T-bone,


What? the first race is a figure 8


----------



## Micro_Racer

I was waiting for someone to pick up on my choice of food!!! 

Pat - you have the brushless ready for the Summer Series?


----------



## TangTester

nope building a new car!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Wayne is looking at placing an order for 4200kv motors with Castle. Since it is the same $$ for shipping if you buy 1-10 motors, would anyone like to add a motor to his order?
Motor's are $20/each plus shipping split between all who order.

Wayne - put me down for 1


----------



## Micro_Racer

TangTester said:


> nope building a new car!


Cool! I am looking forward to a tight battle in the brushless class :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

SG1 >> Thank You much.

I don't need a new brushless since they last FOREVER :thumbsup:

Tang >> Building a new car ? Better order parts


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> SG1 >> Thank You much.
> 
> I don't need a new brushless since they last FOREVER :thumbsup:


I am still using the one I have been for 3 years! I sold all the others (except for Bill's) I am building 2 brushless cars - one with a Castle ESC and one with the Tekin ESC....see what system I like better...


----------



## Hangtime

This 4200 is slow i need the 5400 please


----------



## BudBartos

I'm sure they have some labled that way out there


----------



## Easy

Wayne 
Put me down for one also.
Don


----------



## sg1

We're up to 4

Wayne-2
Micro-1
Don-1


----------



## TangTester

sg1 said:


> We're up to 4
> 
> Wayne-2
> Micro-1
> Don-1


put me in for one also


----------



## BudBartos

You guys do know Wayne will just dyno all of them


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> You guys do know Wayne will just dyno all of them


so....


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Might he be hinting you would keep the fastest ones for your self.


----------



## Hangtime

Are the brushless motors much different?


----------



## sg1

Hangtime said:


> Are the brushless motors much different?


There's some variation, not as much as the brushed motors. Typically 400-600 RPM, then once in a while you get a turd that's 2,000 RPM slower, usually a short in the can.


----------



## sg1

Up to 5 - 4200's. If I don't here anything else I'll put the order in later today


----------



## Hangtime

sg1 said:


> There's some variation, not as much as the brushed motors. Typically 400-600 RPM, then once in a while you get a turd that's 2,000 RPM slower, usually a short in the can.


Thats more than the diff between the 370 & the 300 handout motor for this weekend.

What voltage do you check them? 4.8 or 7.2 or both?


----------



## sg1

Hangtime said:


> Thats more than the diff between the 370 & the 300 handout motor for this weekend.
> 
> What voltage do you check them? 4.8 or 7.2 or both?


For brushless I use a batter pack. The motors we run now and the handouts are almost 4,000 RPM different at 4.8v. Not that I've checked them....


----------



## Hangtime

sg1 said:


> For brushless I use a batter pack. The motors we run now and the handouts are almost 4,000 RPM different at 4.8v. Not that I've checked them....


OMG!


----------



## TangTester

sg1 said:


> For brushless I use a batter pack. The motors we run now and the handouts are almost 4,000 RPM different at 4.8v. Not that I've checked them....


What is a batter pack? I heard that in a baseball game.


----------



## BudBartos

Thats what He uses to HIT You !!!!!


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> What is a batter pack? I heard that in a baseball game.


I can't tell you... You're not qualified for such top secret info... sorry...


----------



## Micro_Racer

Wayne - be sure to give Tang the "turd" motor!


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 said:


> Up to 5 - 4200's. If I don't here anything else I'll put the order in later today


Tang better get 2 - one "turd" and one FAST!


----------



## BudBartos

There brushless there should be no turds !!! There all the same:drunk:


----------



## BudBartos

2009 summer series starts soon :thumbsup: April 24th to be exact.
Who all will be there?
Will Orange racer try to take another title? I hear K-5 wants that this year!!!
Will Micro beat Tang in brushless ?

Can't wait Food and Racing Fun :thumbsup: :woohoo:


----------



## Micro_Racer

3 from Elwood Racing will be at the first summer race!


----------



## BudBartos

Already 6 with Me Tang and Don S  I think Logan will be coming out this summer so We can have a novice class again :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

I'M IN FOR STOCK AND BRUSHLESS.:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - will you have a rental this summer?


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Bud - will you have a rental this summer?


Thats 8 !!!!
Rental Yes!!! if I have time to build a new one before the next race?


----------



## Hangtime

When I run it'll be brushless class.


----------



## Easy

I hope to run stock and brushless.............


----------



## BudBartos

Up to 11 so far !!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

K5>>>>>>stock


----------



## Micro_Racer

Easy said:


> I hope to run stock and brushless.............


Brushless?!?!?! Did you finally put it together? It's been like a year!


----------



## BudBartos

OK K-5 Thats 12 I like to have a idea of how many are coming so I have enough food 

Martian710 >> Your crew in?


----------



## ghoulardi

Stock


----------



## BudBartos

13 Yes !!!


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> Brushless?!?!?! Did you finally put it together? It's been like a year!


I think it has been 1.5 years, but yes, I was practicing with it last week.
Don


----------



## martian 710

Logan and I will be there!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## fozzy767

*brushless*

where can i find rules for brushless brp class


----------



## TangTester

Rules for Brushless

4 2/3a cells
4200 or 4100 kv castle motors only
BRP COT body with stock wing
fixed gearing of 14/49
stock or smaller size tires

I am pretty sure thats what the rules are.


----------



## fozzy767

k next question castle as im mamba? castle creations?


----------



## fozzy767

and also do you have specified escs


----------



## TangTester

I beleive the castle creations and tekin mini rage are the only speed controller. No speed controllers for the larger 1/10 size motors


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> Rules for Brushless
> 
> 4 2/3a cells
> 4200 or 4100 kv castle motors only
> BRP COT body with stock wing
> fixed gearing of 14/49
> stock or smaller size tires
> 
> I am pretty sure thats what the rules are.


What about wing height??


----------



## BudBartos

5"  :tongue:SG1 >> We missed You at Toledo Hope fishing was good !!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Bob and Ryan will be there on the 24th so that gets us up to 15 :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> 5"  :tongue:SG1 >> We missed You at Toledo Hope fishing was good !!!!


trouser trout were active


----------



## martian 710

sg1 said:


> What about wing height??


Stock spacers that come with the kit.


----------



## BudBartos

Martian thats right !!! You Guys coming out Friday?


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Martian thats right !!! You Guys coming out Friday?


Logan and I will be there. I don't know bout Shyniah yet.:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Cool were up to 17 :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

*Brushless Set-Up*

If anyone is looking to get in to brushless this summer. I have a *brand new* Castle Mamba Sidewinder Micro ESC with a 4200Kv motor for sale :thumbsup:

--- for $70 it could be in your summer ride! (That's $25 savings over retail)


----------



## BudBartos

WOW :thumbsup: thats a deal where did You get that ????


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I checked my work schedual and I,ll be there Friday.


----------



## BudBartos

Ok thats 18 I better get pleanty of food !!!

Thought this was interesting :thumbsup:


http://www.freepatentsonline.com/4615686.html?query=PN/4615686+OR+4615686&stemming=on


----------



## sg1

*Sad News..............*

The Castle 4200's are on back order for 4 more weeks!!


----------



## BudBartos

What to bet it turns into 12 weeks


----------



## ghoulardi

BudBartos said:


> What to bet it turns into 12 weeks


 Prolly comin' from Amhearst !


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I don't know, I usually get my stuff pretty fast coming from Amherst!


----------



## BobS311

Ryan has his school play on Friday so it will only be me


----------



## BudBartos

Not !!!!


----------



## BudBartos

BobS311 said:


> Ryan has his school play on Friday so it will only be me


Your going to miss the play to go BRP racing????? Your brave :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - The red and blue wheel dots look cool on the Red Bull car. Thanks for having them made!
Emma is very excited to race this Friday. My brother and her are all ready for the novice class!

See everyone on Friday!!!!


----------



## all4fun

Bud,
I'm planning on coming out this Friday at Freddies. I'll bring some Nacho dip and nacho's to share. I'm working on switching my car over to brushless along with the 14/49 gearing I picked up from you at the MGLC.
Dave Berry


----------



## BobS311

Ryan is part of the "crew". He isn't on stage so my attendance wasn't "mandatory". :wave:

How many do we have for stock and brushless?


----------



## sg1

Bud is the rent a racer still available?


----------



## Micro_Racer

all4fun said:


> Bud,
> I'm planning on coming out this Friday at Freddies. I'll bring some Nacho dip and nacho's to share. I'm working on switching my car over to brushless along with the 14/49 gearing I picked up from you at the MGLC.
> Dave Berry


Dave - look forward to rub'n paint with you on the "short track"!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Bud is the rent a racer still available?


Not ready at this time.
Dave >> Good to hear are Your 2 racing buddies coming also?
Micro >> Your brother is only 11 years old?


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Not ready at this time.
> Dave >> Good to hear are Your 2 racing buddies coming also?
> Micro >> Your brother is only 11 years old?


You better have it ready!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Micro >> Your brother is only 11 years old?


He acts like he is 11  - this will be the first time he has ever piloted a R/C car - plus Emma is looking forward to beating him!


----------



## Micro_Racer

*Red Bull*

Looking GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> Not ready at this time.
> Dave >> Good to hear are Your 2 racing buddies coming also?
> Micro >> Your brother is only 11 years old?


I'm still working on bringing race buddies with me.......it would make the trip more enjoyable to have someone to ride with, but FOR SURE I will be there. I'll let you know real soon bc I know you need a head count for the food. Since I will be running the 4200 brushless, is the 14/49 gearing recommended for the size of Freddies track, or a lower gear? I'm also running fresh new tires..........thanks.
Dave


----------



## all4fun

Micro_Racer said:


> Dave - look forward to rub'n paint with you on the "short track"!! :thumbsup:


Me too!!!......just like Sunday. That was real fun. I'm hoping to have a newly painted body to run with by Friday.

Dave


----------



## martian 710

all4fun said:


> I'm still working on bringing race buddies with me.......it would make the trip more enjoyable to have someone to ride with, but FOR SURE I will be there. I'll let you know real soon bc I know you need a head count for the food. Since I will be running the 4200 brushless, is the 14/49 gearing recommended for the size of Freddies track, or a lower gear? I'm also running fresh new tires..........thanks.
> Dave


14/49 is what you want to run. We acually went with that ratio to keep them slowed down at Freddies.


----------



## BudBartos

Yes and We tech it


----------



## Micro_Racer

Dave - we all run a fixed gear ratio of 14/49 -- and if you are fast - Bud will inspect your gears!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Thats right only if Micro asks Me to :thumbsup: 

Looks like We are going to have a good crowd Friday and even some new racers  Looks like about 20 to 25 at this time :woohoo:

Talked to Freddie and He said the Kingdom is ready grill dusted off and even a new candle for the rest room :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun

martian 710 said:


> 14/49 is what you want to run. We acually went with that ratio to keep them slowed down at Freddies.





BudBartos said:


> Yes and We tech it





Micro_Racer said:


> Dave - we all run a fixed gear ratio of 14/49 -- and if you are fast - Bud will inspect your gears!!!!


Thanks guys........just wanted to make sure that I am on the same page as everyone else. Looking forward coming out for some roundy round for my 1st time at Freddies. I also will be bringing a natcho dip and natcho for everyone to share. Also, it looks looks like two of us will be attending from Toledo :thumbsup:
Dave


----------



## BudBartos

Dave >> Good to hear !!!! Should be a good night of racing.


----------



## sg1

Bud,
What are you doing up already??? It's only 7:45AM!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

He is busy working on his brushless program


----------



## Micro_Racer

Looks like we may have a record crowd for the first Summer Series Race!


----------



## Hangtime

Yep, i sound like a big show! I'm working on getting a nice topping for the brats.


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> He is busy working on his brushless program


I still need to build a car.... Bud can you put one togather for me??


----------



## Hangtime

Anyone know the size tap for the scapel pinions? set screw that is.


----------



## sg1

Hangtime said:


> Anyone know the size tap for the scapel pinions? set screw that is.


I believe Bud drills them for a 4-40 x 1/8" set screw.


----------



## Hangtime

sg1 said:


> I believe Bud drills them for a 4-40 x 1/8" set screw.


No way. They are smaller. Look like a 2.5 mm or so, but thanks for a reply.

could be 2-56.

carpenter here, come on all you machinists lol!


----------



## sg1

I don't think they are 2/56 or metric. I jammed 4/40 set screws in all my scalpel pinions I got from Bud.


----------



## Hangtime

I compared them & mine is smaller. I want to re-tap some other pinions i have. i may try the hardware.


----------



## BudBartos

If it came from Me it is 4-40. If they are some Chinese gear good luck


----------



## Hangtime

Ok, thanks! I must have swaped it out for a smaller one & forgot.


----------



## BudBartos

I'm off to get the food for the feast at the kingdom. And racing too :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

1 DAY !!!!! :thumbsup: :woohoo::wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I have a nice batch of cookies I will bring!


----------



## all4fun

Micro......on your Oval car set up sheet for the MGLC, you mentioned on the front susp. using "bucket spacers top & bottom". Are you refering to the yellow spacer that's used for centering the spring? Also, how much spacing is recommended on the LH and RH sides of the front end? I'm trying to get a good starting basic set up for my new LTO chassis for the brushless class. Any other info you think I may need would be appreciated. Never ran the LTO chassis yet. Really anxious to join in the fun with everyone tommorrow night at Freddies. Thanks.
Dave Berry


----------



## sg1

I can't wait for one of those MAN SIZE WEENIES!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

all4fun said:


> Micro......on your Oval car set up sheet for the MGLC, you mentioned on the front susp. using "bucket spacers top & bottom". Are you refering to the yellow spacer that's used for centering the spring? Also, how much spacing is recommended on the LH and RH sides of the front end? I'm trying to get a good starting basic set up for my new LTO chassis for the brushless class. Any other info you think I may need would be appreciated. Never ran the LTO chassis yet. Really anxious to join in the fun with everyone tommorrow night at Freddies. Thanks.
> Dave Berry


Dave - yes the spacers with the "lip" to keep the spring centered on the king pin. A few key points:
1. BRP has 2 size king pins, a "standard" and a "long" I use the long
2. BRP Springs - some springs are shorter than others - I use the shorter ones. I am not sure what the kit comes with. I use the shorter springs so I can use the bucket spacers top and bottom of the spring. I think the kit comes with 2 bucket spacers - one for each side. If that is the case you may want to put an additional spacer to stiffen the front suspension. 

Freddies track is fickle! The set-up I used a few weeks ago may not work Friday.... If you are way off on set-up, pull your car into the BRP garage and Bud will "make it all good"!


----------



## BudBartos

Dave >> You have the standard lenght king pins and short springs all kits had those since like sept. Bring Your car to the garage and I will check it out for You.


----------



## all4fun

Thanks guy's.............WOW!!!! Letting me in the "BRP garage"......... Now, that's service :thumbsup:.......I really appreciate it! See everyone tomorrow night.
Dave


----------



## BudBartos

Yes but our rates are as high as the big car garages :thumbsup:Just to plug in the computer is $100.00:wave:


----------



## BobS311

The school play practice has been cancelled :woohoo:so Ryan will be attendance......:hat:


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> Yes but our rates are as high as the big car garages :thumbsup:Just to plug in the computer is $100.00:wave:


*LOL.........*


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud also works for food too!!


----------



## OrangeRacer

BudBartos said:


> Orangeracer >> You coming out for some summer FUN ??


Hello everyone!

Unfortunately its been a tough year so far on a few fronts. I am hoping to pull a Mark Martin and run a partial schedule this year and get back with you guys in the winter or next year. 

I'll definately miss racing with everyone this summer. I've looked forward to it for about 5 years now. 

Have Fun tonight and this summer :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud also works for food too!!


And tips!!!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Right, any donations are appreciated.


----------



## martian 710

Mr. Bartos, you have a PM sir!!!:wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Donald Deutsch said:


> Right, any donations are appreciated.


You got that right :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

7 Hours !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hangtime

The sauce is in the pot brewing!


----------



## BudBartos

ready to go !!!!!!!!!! See You all about 4:30 :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Big night of RACING!

14 Stock 
10 Brushless
3 Novice

Thanks Bud & Freddie for a great night of racing! :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Sure !!!!!
It was a good night of eats and racing. 
Thanks to all that came out to run. I hope You all had a good time :thumbsup:
I beat SG1 WOW !!! The 10 min mains are a blast 10 cars, 10 min, equals alot of excitment 

Thanks Freddie for having the track and facilities !!!!

Next race is May 8th so plan on it now :wave:


----------



## martian 710

Another great night of racing and eating!!! Thanks Freddie and Bud!!!:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my web site:
http://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/2009-summer-points-page

Enjoy!


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks Micro !!! I like that new layout.

ALL4FUN >>>>> Did You have FUN ?? Good racing with You You got that BRP car hooked up pretty fast and with no practice :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Sure !!!!!
> It was a good night of eats and racing.
> Thanks to all that came out to run. I hope You all had a good time :thumbsup:
> I beat SG1 WOW !!! The 10 min mains are a blast 10 cars, 10 min, equals alot of excitment
> 
> Thanks Freddie for having the track and facilities !!!!
> 
> Next race is May 8th so plan on it now :wave:


You did... but not in qualifying  10 minute mains + 10 cars = Oh $hit!!!!


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> Thanks Micro !!! I like that new layout.
> 
> ALL4FUN >>>>> Did You have FUN ?? Good racing with You You got that BRP car hooked up pretty fast and with no practice :thumbsup:


Bud...... *WOW! *I sure did have fun!!! All you guy's and gal's really know how to have fun too. For being there for the 1st time, I felt very welcome and enjoyed racing with everyone. The hospitality and atmosphere at Freddies by everyone is unforgetable. To me, this is what racing with good people is all about. What a fun evening of racing. :thumbsup: It was also nice to put a face with a hobbyTalk screen name. And what can I say about the food...... that really takes the cake "no pun intended". The Brats and hot dogs cooked on the grill were awesome. My mouth is still watering from that good outdoor grill cooking! That's an excellent way to start the evening of racing.......by starting off with a full belly of food. From the looks of the empty dish of Natcho dip I made it was also enjoyed. Looks like I'm going to bring more every time now. Who made those awesome homemade chocolate chip cookies? Uhmmmmmmmm. Bud....thanks for the expert tuning on my LTO chassis car in the "BRP Garage". The handeling was much better after that. Much better!! Micro.....thanks for helping me with setting my Castle speedo with your data link and computer. That also made a difference. And the 10minute mains with 10 cars was really exciting!! Freddie.....what can I say. It was nice to meet you for the 1st time. Thanks for a great indoor carpet racing facility for all of us to enjoy. I like the scented candel in the rest room......nice touch. Nice hobby shop too! Your outdoor asphalt 1/4 scale Oval track Is the best I've seen. Very nice job. If anybody has an oval car for asphalt, Electric or Gas, this is a MUST track to check out. Words can't justify the work and detail that has been put in this track. You have to see it to appreciate it. Check it out some time. I'm really looking forward coming out for round 2 of your BRP 2009 summer series racing at Freddies on May 8th. I'm certain I will be bringing 2,3 or maybe even 4 more people from the Toledo track with me next time. I've already filled there ears with all the excitement they could handle.
Dave Berry


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Dave, thanks for coming out and all the nice comments.
Glad that you will be coming back out, maybe you should bring a vat of that dip with ya',that stuff was awesome!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Dave - it was nice racing with you, I am glad you enjoyed our little Friday night extravaganza! Your right, this is racing the way it should be - good people, good food, and best of all - fun, close, competitive racing! :thumbsup:
BTW - the cookies were made by my good friends at Costco 

Seeing how you finished better than me in the main, I will need to see your ESC again. I need to adjust a few settings 

See you and more of the Toledo crew on the 8th :wave:


----------



## fozzy767

can anyone tell me where i can find lots of pics of brp cars?


----------



## Micro_Racer

I have a few on my web site:
http://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/video---pictures
You can find some on the BRP web site:
www.brpracing.com
What type of pics are you looking for? chassis, bodies?


----------



## fozzy767

i have checked yours out. thats where i got the wheel dot idea.thanks


----------



## fozzy767

we need somewhere we can post our pics of our cars,i wish you all werent so far away.tryin to get them up and going here.


----------



## all4fun

Micro_Racer said:


> Dave - it was nice racing with you, I am glad you enjoyed our little Friday night extravaganza! Your right, this is racing the way it should be - good people, good food, and best of all - fun, close, competitive racing! :thumbsup:
> Thanks....I can't wait for May 8th!! :thumbsup:
> 
> BTW - the cookies were made by my good friends at Costco
> Well..... your friends at Costco are now my friends too
> 
> Seeing how you finished better than me in the main, I will need to see your ESC again. I need to adjust a few settings
> Actually I thing the settings are just fine....but thanks for the offer....*LOL *
> 
> See you and more of the Toledo crew on the 8th :wave:


For sure!! :thumbsup:


----------



## wazzer

Dave, now you can see why I drive 4.5 hours one way to race with these guys! Great bunch of people, great track, and good food. Always a fine time at the Kingdom. I only wish I could get out there more than just once or twice but even then, it's the highlight of the summer. Been doin it since I think, 2002? 

Bud, was that the year of the first outdoor race at "Da Track".


----------



## BudBartos

wazzer said:


> Dave, now you can see why I drive 4.5 hours one way to race with these guys! Great bunch of people, great track, and good food. Always a fine time at the Kingdom. I only wish I could get out there more than just once or twice but even then, it's the highlight of the summer. Been doin it since I think, 2002?
> 
> Bud, was that the year of the first outdoor race at "Da Track".


Your asking ME ??? I think we ran in 2000 maybe even 1999 with the Fun Wons


----------



## all4fun

wazzer said:


> Dave, now you can see why I drive 4.5 hours one way to race with these guys! Great bunch of people, great track, and good food. Always a fine time at the Kingdom. I only wish I could get out there more than just once or twice but even then, it's the highlight of the summer. Been doin it since I think, 2002?
> 
> Bud, was that the year of the first outdoor race at "Da Track".


Wasser....You were absolutely correct. :thumbsup: " Great bunch of people, great track, and DA-good food". May 8th can't come quick enough for me. It would be great if you could make it. I'm running in the brushless class.
Dave Berry


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I checked my work schedual and see I will have to miss the May 8th race. What a bummer, wish I could afford to really retire completly. Oh well some day if I live that long.


----------



## Kid Kahuna

Donald Deutsch said:


> I checked my work schedual and see I will have to miss the May 8th race. What a bummer, wish I could afford to really retire completly. Oh well some day if I live that long.


It shouldn't cost that much to retire a BRP? Need a loan?
Good seeing ya Don!:wave:
Kid


----------



## ZOOOOM

THANKS MICRO :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Your welcome ZOOOOM! Will you be out to the May 8th race? I think for the first time ever we will have more Brushless cars than stock!


----------



## Micro_Racer

fozzy767 said:


> we need somewhere we can post our pics of our cars,i wish you all werent so far away.tryin to get them up and going here.


Start a BRP Picture Thread! It would be cool to see other tracks cars :thumbsup:

fozzy767 - where you from?


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> Your welcome ZOOOOM! Will you be out to the May 8th race? I think for the first time ever we will have more Brushless cars than stock!


I may be in for some stock racing


----------



## BudBartos

SG1 >> How about Pro Stock ?????


----------



## sg1

I like it better with just 2 classes. Don't wan't to water it down. I was thinking of running both, I need more track time


----------



## Hangtime

VTA. We need a 1/18 vintage class with spec rules. Mustang or Camaro. The older fellas will like it.

I"d like to see a couple road races a series. That way we get some practice for when another event comes around. Many of us have more than one car already & if you don't buy one.


----------



## BudBartos

Can't please all  :drunk: Toledo is running all summer I beleive !!! Road race practice is there. 

Next race May 8th thats only 9 days away :woohoo: Will Tang figure out brushless?? Will Dave M take stock or will K-5 have his nut's tight !!!! Can Micro get His Mojo back or find His half used can of whoop A..? Can Martian710 get His LTO ready by then?? Come on out and see !!!!! 

Can't wait :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

fozzy767 said:


> can anyone tell me where i can find lots of pics of brp cars?


Here are some pictures and a video on this thread of tracks 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=131585&page=54


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> Can't please all  :drunk: Toledo is running all summer I beleive !!! Road race practice is there.


No problem. Its dirt season anyway & classics has on road sundays if I get the itch.


----------



## BudBartos

Hangtime said:


> No problem. Its dirt season anyway & classics has on road sundays if I get the itch.


Dirt OK !! Carpet there in summer ?? HOT and slippery 
I need one of those slash trucks 
Or better yet Hangtime can I run a heat with Your off roader?


----------



## BudBartos

If anyone needs anything special for the next race order it early. I Gots to work on the boat :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

I would not mind getting one of those slash trucks tooo.


----------



## Hangtime

TangTester said:


> I would not mind getting one of those slash trucks tooo.


Had one. their fun. Been looking at the sc10s. Short course very popular


----------



## K-5 CAPER

It was painful, but I got my nuts torqued and welded for the next race


----------



## Micro_Racer

TangTester said:


> I would not mind getting one of those slash trucks tooo.


do you have your slider and LM ready for the dirt oval?


----------



## TangTester

nope what rules are we going with? the thread is all over the place


----------



## Micro_Racer

same as last year box stock....some folks may go to the brushless 4200kv in LM...but not sure.


----------



## Hangtime

To many cars, so little time......................... I want to run them all!


----------



## sg1

Can we have a "hot dog" race?? Tang knows about those


----------



## BudBartos

Thats right He is a HOT DOG


----------



## BudBartos

8 Days till the next eat and race :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## sg1

PM sent to YOU Bud!!!


----------



## sg1

Bud,
You have $$$$$
Thanks for last night


----------



## BudBartos

No problem !!!!

1 WEEK till racing at the Kingdom :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Less than a week till the next BRP points race :woohoo: 
Who all is coming ???
I know of 4 for sure right now


----------



## martian 710

Logan and I will be there!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Emma is taking the night off, but Jeremy and I will be racing!
Bud - is the rental available?


----------



## sg1

Bud,
Is the rent a ride ready?? Tyler and I will be there... Tyler is taking the brushless car, so I get the stock car  Tyler is bringing a friend who has NEVER raced and wants to break your stuff in novice


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> Emma is taking the night off, but Jeremy and I will be racing!
> Bud - is the rental available?


You don't need the rental!!


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> Emma is taking the night off, but Jeremy and I will be racing!
> Bud - is the rental available?


We posted at the same time...lol..


----------



## Micro_Racer

Looks like Bud will have to build two rentals! He better get to work...


----------



## BudBartos

Thats 10 !!!!
First one to give Me $10.00 for rental can run it


----------



## sg1

Micro should have enough stuff to make 20 cars!!!!


----------



## DJ66

I'LL BE THERE.:thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

DJ66 whats up with the new name?? 
I thought I only changed my name, but only at the track.


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Thats 10 !!!!
> First one to give Me $10.00 for rental can run it


What's wrong with you!!! It should go to the highest bidder over $10.00!!!!:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## DJ66

K-5 CAPER said:


> DJ66 whats up with the new name??
> I thought I only changed my name, but only at the track.


TROUBLE WITH AOL AND HOBBYTALK SIGNED ME OUT FOR SOME REASON AND I COULDN'T GET MY PASSWORD SO I JUST SIGNED UP ON YAHOO.:freak:
I HOPED TO BE BACK AS DAVON SOON.:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Up to 12 :thumbsup: 
SG1 >> Do You know if dave is coming? Or Mike?


----------



## BudBartos

Rental Guy's my Paypal is [email protected] also any donations gladly accepted :thumbsup:

Things in RC land are pretty DEAD !!!


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Up to 12 :thumbsup:
> SG1 >> Do You know if dave is coming? Or Mike?


Dave no, DrUnK MIKe no. Mike doesn't have a car to run!! He used my stuff last time.


----------



## ghoulardi

*racln' at the kingdom*

I'm in. Thinkin' about gettin' my wife a BRP for mother's day. 



Indeed...


----------



## BobS311

Ryan and I will be there....


----------



## Hangtime

sg1 said:


> Dave no, DrUnK MIKe no. Mike doesn't have a car to run!! He used my stuff last time.


I have a roller V2M 2x2 with blues & extra LTO plate, Mobil 1 body I'm selling. I haven't put it out there yet, but its ready for a new owner.


----------



## BudBartos

Up To 15 !!!!!
That would be a nice Mothers day gift


----------



## BudBartos

Hangtime >> Are You in for this Friday ?

All4fun>> How about You Guys from out west ?


Don't want to fall short on the food supply :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Bud, did you make another rental yet??

P.S. don't forget to ship my stuff out


----------



## BobS311

Bud, you have a PM


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Bud, did you make another rental yet??
> 
> P.S. don't forget to ship my stuff out


No new rental this week. Your new stuff is going today UPS.

Bob >> Got it I will bring some Friday.


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 - the rental is all yours! I think I will stop by the Hobby Shop on Wednesday...see you then!


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> Hangtime >> Are You in for this Friday ?
> 
> All4fun>> How about You Guys from out west ?
> 
> 
> Don't want to fall short on the food supply :thumbsup:


Bud.......count myself in and three more guy's from Toledo for Friday.......and of course my natcho dip!!! Last time you and Micro really hooked me up.........muuuuuucho thank you to you both. :thumbsup: I may even have a newly painted COT body this time.


----------



## sg1

I'll have my new paint jobs on for Friday too 


http://www.rctech.net/forum/paintin...-paint-monster-airbrushing-8.html#post5757832

There are 2 BRP bodies 3/4 of the way down


----------



## BudBartos

WOW Thats 19 already :thumbsup: 
SG1>> Did You want the rental for sure?


----------



## sg1

As of right the second, YES!


----------



## BudBartos

OK thats 20!!!!!
I will have the rental ready


----------



## BudBartos

SG1 >> Your new BRP SC18V2M with LTO chassis went out today UPS :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> SG1 >> Your new BRP SC18V2M with LTO chassis went out today UPS :thumbsup:


Is that the graphite edition with anodized pod plates??


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 - nice paint jobs....the best money can buy!


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> sg1 - nice paint jobs....the best money can buy!


Oh yes  I'm team "Paint Monster!!"


----------



## sg1

BUD!!!

I was just informed the rental is NOT needed....


----------



## BudBartos

OK rental back on the market !!!! Micro???
K5 >> OK


----------



## Hangtime

sg1 said:


> I'll have my new paint jobs on for Friday too
> 
> 
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/paintin...-paint-monster-airbrushing-8.html#post5757832
> 
> There are 2 BRP bodies 3/4 of the way down


Wow, Marks paint has really improved! I remember when first started. He cut a little to deep with the knife & first time you hit something it split apart! lol!


----------



## TangTester

they sure dont look like stock cars! Make sure you get some good pics...because if your running stock they won't look like that for long


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> they sure dont look like stock cars! Make sure you get some good pics...because if your running stock they won't look like that for long


Will they change into Ross's color??


----------



## TangTester

Bud,

You have a PM


----------



## Hangtime

TangTester said:


> they sure dont look like stock cars! Make sure you get some good pics...because if your running stock they won't look like that for long


I would NOT recommend running those works of art in the stock class! LOL
I was thinking the same thing, they don't look like stock cars. Really i'm jealous they make mine look bad. :tongue:

Count me in for Friday.


----------



## sg1

Bud,
You don't have a PM from me


----------



## BudBartos

I'm at My new home base on the boat:woohoo:

Please no orders till Nov !!!!!!! Just Kidding:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Ahhhh - the golden years of retirement!!!


----------



## Hangtime

Micro_Racer said:


> Ahhhh - the golden years of retirement!!!


On golden pond!


----------



## martian 710

Hangtime said:


> On golden pond!


He's not having bladder control problems is he???


----------



## BudBartos

Funny !!!!!

I'm off to get all the goodies for the feast :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Just 1 more day until BRP Racing! MMMMM hot dogs


----------



## BudBartos

I seen on the news Rt 14 is closed don't know just where but if You go that way You may want to find out.


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> I seen on the news Rt 14 is closed don't know just where but if You go that way You may want to find out.


Thanks Bud......we go that way. I'll check it out. Just to confirm, there will be a total of 4 of us coming from Toledo. Can't wait.......less than 24hrs........
Dave


----------



## Micro_Racer

Dave - if you go via the turnpike - get off at exit 193 REVENNA not 187 rt 14...


----------



## Bones_99

Yeah 14 is closed right after lake Rockwell. If you know where the garden spot an the knights of Columbus are its closed right between their. They have detour signs up. The detour doesn't take you too far out of the way. Yeah 193 is the 44 exit that will go straight into ravenna.


----------



## Bones_99

Maybe this will help the red is where its closed. Blue is freddies an the green are alternate routs.


----------



## BudBartos

Bones99 >> Thanks much :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Bud,
Can you bring another set of pod plates and 3 dampner posts??? Let me know $$ I'll P.P. it over!!


----------



## all4fun

Thanks Micro & bones 99......appreciate the help :thumbsup:
Dave


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Bud,
> Can you bring another set of pod plates and 3 dampner posts??? Let me know $$ I'll P.P. it over!!


 
OK !!!!


----------



## sg1

Micro,
I have 2 things for you


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 said:


> Micro,
> I have 2 things for you


COOL - see you at the race :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Bud,
PM sent, don't tell anyone...


----------



## BudBartos

OK I won't


----------



## sg1

*$$$$$*

Bud,
$10,000.00 sent


----------



## Micro_Racer

*wow did sg1 just buy BRP?!?!?!*

:thumbsup::tongue:

will Bud retire, and live on his boat?


----------



## martian 710

Is it now the WRP summer series????


----------



## sg1

That was for a boat....




Micro_Racer said:


> *wow did sg1 just buy BRP?!?!?!*
> 
> :thumbsup::tongue:
> 
> will Bud retire, and live on his boat?


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Bud,
> $10,000.00 sent


 
Right I wish !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sg1

My mouth is watering for a sausage.......


----------



## BudBartos

Massive quantities of charred mammal flesh is ready :thumbsup: 

I should be there around 4:00 :wave:


----------



## Hangtime

sg1 said:


> My mouth is watering for a sausage.......


What the hell is wrong with you! ha ha haaa.


----------



## BudBartos

He did run at the Gayt last winter..

I hear the will be cake tonight also :thumbsup:


----------



## BobS311

sg1 said:


> My mouth is watering for a sausage.......


Nothing?.....really?........

Nothing?

This kind of a straight line and no one says anything.......we are truly a kind group


----------



## sg1

Bud,
How many racers will we have tonight? Count me in for brushless and stock  My stock driver bailed on me...


----------



## martian 710

Bud you have a PM.


----------



## Bones_99

Im ready!!! The little green monster is together an ready to trade paint!!


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Bud,
> How many racers will we have tonight? Count me in for brushless and stock  My stock driver bailed on me...


 
I would say around 20 to 25 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

sg1 said:


> Bud,
> How many racers will we have tonight? Count me in for brushless and stock  My stock driver bailed on me...


He may have found out about your love of sausage. lol!


----------



## martian 710

Another fun night of eating and racing. Thanks Freddie and Bud!!! Thanks to the stock racers for putting up with Logan out there!!! Get some novice racers to the next race so he has someone to race against. Micro Logan will get Novice points for tonight won't he? Well I've got to go find a good hiding place for the new car. I think it's going to be a little harder to hide then a BRP!!!
See everyone in a couple weeks:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

It was nice to see all our Toledo friends last night! I enjoyed racing with you guys!

martian 710 - Logan will get novice points - good luck running that BIG car!

Thanks Bud - pulling the Red Bull car into the BRP garage made a BIG difference!

Points have been updated on my web site!
It's a very close race in Brushless and Stock!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bones99 - nice to meet you last night! You need to take a picture of the Summit running over your BRP!


----------



## martian 710

Thanks Micro!!!


----------



## martian 710

OHHH POOOP!!! The wife just went into the garage. I'm dead.:drunk: It was nice knowing and racing with you guys!!!:wave:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Yes fun night of racing!
Thanks Bud for cooking and Freddie for putting on another great race.
Thanks for the garage work Bud, car handled great. Bud was a busy guy in the garage and the kitchen last night, saw him work on numerous cars and cook lots of sausages!

Good to see the Toledo guys out last night, thanks for making the trip fellas

Martian do you own a life insurance policy??


----------



## BudBartos

Yes the BRP Garage was busy last night. It is cool to see what a small change can do.

The racing was the best SG1 was never more that 3 ft behind Me for 10 min.

K-5 caper looked dialed in stock and the racing there was tight also.

Thanks all for coming out again. We had a total of 26 which is really good !!!!! 4 from Toledo Mi area and 2 from Pa !!! But the locals that live 5 min away???? 

Thanks to those that brought some desert goodies also and Freedie for the great track and running the show.

Next race in 2 weeks May 22 Mark that down and come on out :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ66

*BIG TIME FUN LAST NIGHT!!!:thumbsup:*GREAT RACING ALL OVER THE TRACK.CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT RACE.
IF ANYBODY IS INTERESTED IN HEADING UP TO TOLEDO LET ME KNOW...WOULD LIKE TO GO UP THERE SOMETIME.
THANKS TO FREDDIE AND BUD.:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Dave Berry is sitting 2nd in the Brushless points (remember Bud doesn't get a trophy)... 

Will he make enough races to stay in the trophy hunt? 

Tang and Micro have already used their mulligan run...can they pull it together and hold off Dave and Rick?

Has Micro found his MoJo....could this be the year Tang settles for that 2nd or 3rd place trophy?

Tune in on the 22nd to find out :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

Congrats to all the fast guys. It was nice to see some guys that kinda struggle really having good runs last night. They know who they are.


----------



## fozzy767

do you all race brps in toledo?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Hobby Stop West races BRP's in the Toledo area... We meet a few of them at the Mini GLC held at Hobby Stop West......


----------



## fozzy767

its only 3.5 hours from me...


----------



## BudBartos

fozzy767 >>> Good talking to You :thumbsup:


----------



## fozzy767

you too Bud,trying to get your cars up and going.it will be a slow go until winter.


----------



## fozzy767

is there any 1/18 scale championship races comin up?


----------



## BudBartos

fozzy767 said:


> is there any 1/18 scale championship races comin up?


None that I know of the Nat's are in Dec in CT


----------



## all4fun

*WOW !!!* Another night of fun, close, competitive racing. It really doesn't get much better that that. Another big thanks to Freddie for a great racing facility and to Bud for grilling that great mouth watering food again. The 3 guy's from Toledo, Mike, Rich and Steve now understand what I meant about the great family atmosphere you all have instilled at Freddies. I think they are also hooked like I am. They had a lot of nice things to say during our trip back home. Micro....Rick......Tang.....looks like we all have an exciting battle in the points!! We are all looking forward coming back out on the 22nd. See you all then. :thumbsup::wave:
Dave Berry


----------



## BudBartos

all4fun>>>> Thanks !!!!! Glad to see You Guys make it out and have a good time :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - did you get my voice mail?


----------



## BudBartos

Yes I will send them Thursday.


----------



## BudBartos

Micro >> Parts sent to SG1 !!!! Bring $$$

One week till the next race :thumbsup: Hope to see You there :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Hey Guys check this out. Read at least the first part Trinity come to mind 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ba...an-demands-apology-from-Big-Ba?urn=nba,162606


----------



## Bones_99

unfortunately i will miss the race on the 22nd. Im going to see the nascar race at Lowes Motor speed way In NC. I will be looking forward to the June 5th race. I'll catch up with you then bud.


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Hey Guys check this out. Read at least the first part Trinity come to mind
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ba...an-demands-apology-from-Big-Ba?urn=nba,162606


 
WHAT? I dont get it - the player pushed the little kid down???


----------



## BudBartos

Ernie Provetti Owner of Trinity Ernest


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Your right, it sounds like some one fron New Jersy.


----------



## BudBartos

They moved everything to Orlando  Ernie has been there for like a year or so.

Don >> You going to make the next race?


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I knew that, but he got his attitude from being in Jersey. Yes I will be there on the 22nd. I am going to try wheel dots to see if they make me faster. LOL


----------



## Micro_Racer

Is it time to race yet?


----------



## Hangtime

Micro_Racer said:


> Is it time to race yet?


Yep, Offroad Slash action today. :tongue:


----------



## BudBartos

Slashing in the MUD


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> Slashing in the MUD


Yes it was wet. We got hit once, sun came out. Got a round in then hit again. Thats when I packed up & headed home. I did my part to help the economy. I tell you my home track was "Hooked Up" tonight though.


----------



## BudBartos

Well next race is less than a week away, Who all will be there  
Need a good head count for the feast:thumbsup:

I know of 4 for sure and Maybe a surprise apperance by one of our most liked BRPer  Who could that be?? I know He has pleanty of time off of work to be ready :wave:


----------



## DJ66

I'LL BE THERE.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Tyler and I will be there. I believe Dave Morrow will be joining us also!!

Do we need anything special to eat?? I was thinking of bringing some type of dessert


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Tyler and I will be there. I believe Dave Morrow will be joining us also!!
> 
> Do we need anything special to eat?? I was thinking of bringing some type of dessert


 
Cool thats 8 !!!!!
Bring anything You like I'm sure these BRP racers will eat it :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

My brother and I will be at the race!


----------



## BudBartos

OK up to 10 !!!!!


----------



## all4fun

Myself and Mike from toledo will be there. Steve and Rich won't make it this time due to previous plans. Is the rental available......Mike is interested? If it is, what is rental fee? 
Thanks, Dave


----------



## sg1

all4fun said:


> Myself and Mike from toledo will be there. Steve and Rich won't make it this time due to previous plans. Is the rental available......Mike is interested? If it is, what is rental fee?
> Thanks, Dave


$10,001.99


----------



## BudBartos

OK up to 12 !!!
The rental is rented at this time I beleive by martian710 for His daughter.


----------



## Hangtime

I'm in for brushless friday. Hows BLTs sound?


----------



## BudBartos

Thats 13 :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun

sg1 said:


> $10,001.99


*YOU FUNNY GUY...!!!?*


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> OK up to 12 !!!
> The rental is rented at this time I beleive by martian710 for His daughter.


Thanks Bud......


----------



## ghoulardi

*22nd*

I'm in.


----------



## BudBartos

Alrighty thats 14 :thumbsup: Martian710 >> Is Your crew in ??


----------



## K-5 CAPER

K-5 will be there


----------



## sg1

Bud,
Will you be getting any of those FOOTLONG weenies????


----------



## BudBartos

Up to 15 !!!!!
No long dogs.


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Alrighty thats 14 :thumbsup: Martian710 >> Is Your crew in ??


Logan and I will be there for sure!!!:thumbsup: I'll know for sure about Shyniah tonight!!!:wave: Micro will Emma be there with her "Doodle Bug"? Or if anyone else has a novice racer they can bring I can provide a car for them if I know by Thursday. You'll have to pit for them thought. I'll be a little busy!!!:freak:


----------



## sg1

martian 710 said:


> Logan and I will be there for sure!!!:thumbsup: I'll know for sure about Shyniah tonight!!!:wave: Micro will Emma be there with her "Doodle Bug"? Or if anyone else has a novice racer they can bring I can provide a car for them if I know by Thursday. You'll have to pit for them thought. I'll be a little busy!!!:freak:


I'm sure my 4 year old can break it for you


----------



## BudBartos

Thats 16 :woohoo:


----------



## martian 710

sg1 said:


> I'm sure my 4 year old can break it for you


I don't know about that. Logan stated racing BRPs when he was 3 and couldn't break it!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Emma won't be at the track....


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> Emma won't be at the track....


Will you be running novice again?.....


----------



## BudBartos

Now that is Funny and here is a picture to prove it !!!
Left to right Logan Watson and the Elwoods Emma, Microracer and Jeremy :thumbsup:

If I remember correctly Micro did not win His Brother Jeremy did first time racing a RC car !!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

YEP - beat by the full field of novice racers! I'm not good enough to race in the novice class.....I guess I will have to stick to the brushless class 

Was that picture taken by the Hubble telescope? From thousands of miles up in space? Bud - may be time for a new camera!


----------



## TangTester

Mirco, your brother look like his has demon eyes.........did you take him out?


----------



## BudBartos

No picture was just real dark and when I fixed it thats how it came out.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I put a "Tang" pass on him!


----------



## BudBartos

You must have the kids are on the other side of the track :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

OK looks like were going to have about the same number of entries Friday as the last race  
I will have the feast a ready:thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

Shyniah says she's coming also!!! Maybe she'll make one of her chocolate-cherry cakes.


----------



## BudBartos

Alright !!!! I will have The rent A Racer ready to go :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - what class are you going to run? I was thinking of getting a Pro-stock ride ready. Maybe a 5400Kv motor with a wedge body...get ready for the indoor series...


----------



## BobS311

Ryan and I will be there,
Bob


----------



## BudBartos

Great looks like about 20 :thumbsup: 
Micro >> Don't know yet !!!

To all I have a new batch of BRP shirts. sizes L ,XL,and XXL and I think one XXXL They will be $10.00 please any purchases appreciated since RC is dead :freak: :drunk:  

See You all about 4:00 if there is anything special You may need let Me know :wave:


----------



## sg1

Bud,
I'll need 2 XXL shirts!!

Freddie,
Please make coffee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sg1

*Attention Tang*

I got it for 110.00 shipped


----------



## Micro_Racer

Tang running in the dirt with a Traxxas truck -- oh boy!


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Tang running in the dirt with a Traxxas truck -- oh boy!


 
Don't forget He is tractor pulling world champion 

Food is a cooking!! Racing in hours :woohoo:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Food is cooking......... Amherst fire dept on stand by


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 >> You coming tonight?? 2 big events on the tube Don't forget You are the points leader :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

Hey in the good old days. Dirt racing was the way to go in the summer.. You raced 12th in the winter and dirt in the summer. My first race was a dirt race, so I was thinking about doing it again. It has been a awhile but I was pretty good in the dirt....4 championships, That was back in NORCAR day when 30 to 40 would show up for one class.


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> K-5 >> You coming tonight?? 2 big events on the tube Don't forget You are the points leader :thumbsup:


2 big events? The Cavs & what?


----------



## sg1

Hangtime said:


> 2 big events? The Cavs & what?


Wrestling!!!


----------



## TangTester

World of Outlaws on SPEED tonight


----------



## martian 710

Hangtime said:


> 2 big events? The Cavs & what?


Cavs??? What's that a bunch of baby cows, is the Rodeo in town????:tongue::wave:


----------



## BudBartos

It is a team ?? James and some other Guys to take up space At least the other night  I say they will streach it to 7 game too much $$$$ to loose 

Food is done martian710 did You see the smoke all the way into PA ????

See You all later :wave:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Ya Bud I will be there have to fire up the dvr for sprint cars and cavs game though.


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Food is done martian710 did You see the smoke all the way into PA ????
> 
> See You all later :wave:


See it??? Heck I had the windows open and you set off every dang smoke detector in the house!!!! We'll be running late the kids don't get home from school till 4:00pm!!!:wave:


----------



## Hangtime

sg1 said:


> Wrestling!!!


Female mud wrestling from Hooters! :tongue:


----------



## martian 710

Hangtime said:


> Female mud wrestling from Hooters! :tongue:


I hope they got the ring set up in Freddie's back room!!!!:woohoo::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Good time tonight, thanks Bud and Freddie.

nice shot Lebron!!!

Joey Saldana wins at Charlotte in the sprint cars

all is good!!


----------



## Hangtime

Good times tonight. Thanks to all the courteous & talented drivers in the amain. It was nice to have a good run with you guys!

Thanks Freddie & Bud.


----------



## all4fun

Just got home........Wow!! Another fun night of racing with everyone again. Thanks again to Freddie and to Bud for cooking the Brats and hot dogs on the grill. Those 10 minute mains rock!!! :thumbsup: Looking forward to coming out again on June 12th. :wave:
Dave


----------



## Micro_Racer

Wow - can you believe that 1 second shot, by that other King (not Freddie  )...

Great night of racing! Congratulations to Hangtime - you got that brushless car hooked up! Nice recovery by Tang.... and nice racing all4fun..... the brushless class is turning out to be a very competitive field!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Well another interesting night of racing. My only thought is people need to let people pass without taking them out. Everybody would get more laps by following that simple concept. See you all in June.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my web site.....


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks everyone for coming out last night !!!!! 
Lots of good and exciting racing if You know what I mean 
Sure was fun running stock. Micro what was SG1's 10 min run in stock last race and what was Mine last night I did not get to see the results.

Next race is 3 weeks away, Keep those batteries charged and be ready to go.
Thanks again Freddie the new grill was HOT :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

I am still figuring out what happen to the car in the main...but thanks to BUD, Wayne and Tyler for helping me to figure out what the speed problem was. Its nice being fast again. 
Merry Christmas Hangtime, dont expect a other gift like that again LOL.


----------



## Hangtime

TangTester said:


> I am still figuring out what happen to the car in the main...but thanks to BUD, Wayne and Tyler for helping me to figure out what the speed problem was. Its nice being fast again.
> Merry Christmas Hangtime, dont expect a other gift like that again LOL.


That move you made at the start was a great one & I"m good off the line. The top 3 positions for the majority of the race was established in one turn. Its a rush to run short track & sense the whole track, the pop of lexan, the growns, progression of the clock. The ice seem to grow bigger & when I hit it on exit, my car would spin like a top. Gift or not you have to run the whole race. I know i'm not always the fastest, but I will keep the leaders in reach because you never know that next lexan crunch might be one of them!


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Micro what was SG1's 10 min run in stock last race and what was Mine last night I did not get to see the results.


Stock:
Race 2 - Wayne 59/5:04.53
Race 2 - Wayne 115/10:03.07
Race 3 - Wayne 60/5:04.26
Race 3 - Bud 59/5:00.96
Race 3 - Bud 116/10:01.12
:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

YA HOO !!!! I beat SG1  Need to post the track records for the summer series.

Hangtime >> Your right it's never over till it's over !!!! Lebron 1 sec makes it game over. SG1 Breaks servo saver game over, Tang spins out on straight game over !!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Hangtime said:


> That move you made at the start was a great one & I"m good off the line. The top 3 positions for the majority of the race was established in one turn. Its a rush to run short track & sense the whole track, the pop of lexan, the growns, progression of the clock. The ice seem to grow bigger & when I hit it on exit, my car would spin like a top. Gift or not you have to run the whole race. I know i'm not always the fastest, but I will keep the leaders in reach because you never know that next lexan crunch might be one of them!


You got that right! In the first corner, I got shuffled back to last place. Looking at the lap times, I had more 4.8's than the rest of the field. It just didn't help the cause when you get shot off the track :drunk: - having a 9 second lap is just about unrecoverable!
Looking forward to the next battle! I need the points :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> You got that right! In the first corner, I got shuffled back to last place. Looking at the lap times, I had more 4.8's than the rest of the field. It just didn't help the cause when you get shot off the track :drunk: - having a 9 second lap is just about unrecoverable!
> Looking forward to the next battle! I need the points :thumbsup:


In a 10 min race it is !!!!! You never know what will happen to the others


----------



## BobS311

Bud:
You have a PM


----------



## martian 710

Donald Deutsch said:


> Well another interesting night of racing. My only thought is people need to let people pass without taking them out. Everybody would get more laps by following that simple concept. See you all in June.


That could also go the other way. Some need to learn to pass someone with out taking them out or having them pull over and let them by. There is a trigger on the transmitter!!!!:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## sg1

*Good news!!*

Boys and girls who ordered 4200 motors from me a month ago they just arrived. Even though I complained and cancelled the order 'cause they were going to charge 59.00 each, they showed up and are 22.00 each!!!!!!
1 is mine... the other 4... well I don't remember..lol.. I'm sure those people will speak up


----------



## martian 710

sg1 said:


> Boys and girls who ordered 4200 motors from me a month ago they just arrived. Even though I complained and cancelled the order 'cause they were going to charge 59.00 each, they showed up and are 22.00 each!!!!!!
> 1 is mine... the other 4... well I don't remember..lol.. I'm sure those people will speak up


They tried to do that to me too. When they first went on sale I ordered two and when I received them they had a invoice for the regular price with them.:freak:


----------



## Easy

Wayne, I asked for one.
Don


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 said:


> Boys and girls who ordered 4200 motors from me a month ago they just arrived. Even though I complained and cancelled the order 'cause they were going to charge 59.00 each, they showed up and are 22.00 each!!!!!!
> 1 is mine... the other 4... well I don't remember..lol.. I'm sure those people will speak up


I know I wanted one! :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

I had one


----------



## sg1

So we're down to 1 not called for... not bad!


----------



## DJ66

IF NOBODY CLAIMS IT....I'LL TAKE IT.:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Next race June 12th !!!! Clean those tires and charge Your batts :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 - PM!


----------



## BudBartos

If anyone is planing a trip to Cedar Point I can be Your personal guide for a small fee  

Crusies, Jet Ski rides, overnight stays extra :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> If anyone is planing a trip to Cedar Point I can be Your personal guide for a small fee
> 
> Crusies, Jet Ski rides, overnight stays extra :thumbsup:


Sleep with Bud??....!!!!????
Indeed!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Suddenly Cedar Point isn't what it used to be.........thanks for ruining it SG1


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Sleep with Bud??....!!!!????
> Indeed!!


No I would not be staying :drunk:


----------



## sg1

Bud,
You were supposed to call me back.....


----------



## BudBartos

Don't know the NASA secret number


----------



## Micro_Racer

1-800-LST-NSPAC or 1-800-TAX-WAST


----------



## sg1

PM sent Bud!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 - PM


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> sg1 - PM


You have 2 PM's!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

got'um !


----------



## TangTester

Bud you have a PM.......does anyone else think that we need just a PM page LOL


----------



## sg1

Pat,
You are a proud owner of a SLASH!!!!


----------



## TangTester

hey 

will you be racing on Saturday in Medina?


----------



## sg1

Yep!!!


----------



## TangTester

I will be out....bring the brushless motor also.


----------



## BudBartos

I may have to go out and see this


----------



## Hangtime

I guess i'll be there with my Rick Hussman Slash.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Rafster>> You have a pm


----------



## BudBartos

Thats FUNNY !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - your computer FAST still! Has the motivational speaker showed up again? That was one crazy virus - wow...


----------



## BudBartos

Very fast !!! I can even get on NADA site which I never could. There must have been somthing in there for some time.It did pop up like 5 things looking to access the int. I blocked them and wrote down what they were. 
Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Due to the butt whoopng we got in road course several changes may be in the works for our car also. We really need some road course racing on sort of tight tracks to get dialed in. Isn't competition good !!!


Cool - will the changes only apply to the road chassis? I think Freddie could do a tight road course! We just need to loose the ramps, I meant road rails


----------



## sg1

Tang You Have Been Pm'ed!!! Don't Tell Anyone.....


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Cool - will the changes only apply to the road chassis? I think Freddie could do a tight road course! We just need to loose the ramps, I meant road rails


What I have in mind will work with both


----------



## Micro_Racer

When will we see a prototype?


----------



## BudBartos

By next race  Depends on if the weather is nice or not !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghoulardi

BudBartos said:


> By next race  Depends on if the weather is nice or not !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Workin' at the boat huh? :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun

Micro_Racer said:


> Cool - will the changes only apply to the road chassis? I think Freddie could do a tight road course! We just need to loose the ramps, I meant road rails





BudBartos said:


> What I have in mind will work with both





Micro_Racer said:


> When will we see a prototype?





BudBartos said:


> By next race  Depends on if the weather is nice or not !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Bud....now this sounds exciting!!!! You really got *MY* attention....I'm all ears. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Just going to run a center shock like We used to on the SC18PRO That chassis however did not like the center shock. I think on the V2M We have pleanty of rear bite so a center shock will give better steering and allow the use of smaller diameter tires when We are running open gearing. I'm going to try that and a solid lower spacer instead of a spring but not both at the same time


----------



## Micro_Racer

center shock...cool...now we need to work on the front end!


----------



## BudBartos

Front end is fine like it is.


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> Front end is fine like it is.


I do like the "bullet proof" front end also.......I also like the idea of the shock for added steering/tuning. I'm liking the direction your going...makes sense.


----------



## ghoulardi

*new car*

When will we see the "spy photos" in RC Driver ?


----------



## SHR

BudBartos said:


> Just going to run a center shock like We used to on the SC18PRO That chassis however did not like the center shock. I think on the V2M We have pleanty of rear bite so a center shock will give better steering and allow the use of smaller diameter tires when We are running open gearing. I'm going to try that and a solid lower spacer instead of a spring but not both at the same time


Way to go Bud, glad to see you trying new things with the V2M BRP car. That's the good thing about competition, you just can't sit still, you can always make a good thing better. Keep us posted on your testing and the release of any possible new V2M BRP car upgrades.:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Will do !!!

Mags could care less :drunk:


----------



## TangTester

I have mixed feelings about a new car......most of us cant set up the simple car and now everyone wants a shock. How many of us will not build the shock right and totally screw up our car.


----------



## martian 710

TangTester said:


> I have mixed feelings about a new car......most of us cant set up the simple car and now everyone wants a shock. How many of us will not build the shock right and totally screw up our car.


Yah!! I agree!!! What hapened to K.I.S.S????
Keep the shock to Pro-stock or non BRP series races.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> I have mixed feelings about a new car......most of us cant set up the simple car and now everyone wants a shock. How many of us will not build the shock right and totally screw up our car.


I think the shock will be a great tuning aid for "big" races.....


----------



## TangTester

How many of us are "big" race racers?


----------



## martian 710

Someones way ahead of you. I bought a used v2m several months ago that is already set up for a center shock!!!!


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> How many of us are "big" race racers?


I would say the group that went to Toledo... YOU INCLUDED!!! The guys who go to the micro nats.... How many went to those races??


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> I have mixed feelings about a new car......most of us cant set up the simple car and now everyone wants a shock. How many of us will not build the shock right and totally screw up our car.


I don't think it's a "new car", just an optional part...


----------



## BudBartos

It will be a add on only !!! Top plate, shock maybe included and a front mount thats it. The majority of those racing the BRP cars race them because they are simple and don't need tons of tuning.


----------



## Micro_Racer

If not for R&D, we would still be using AA batteries and the SC-18. Racer innovations such as the mid motor and the LTO have all been put into production. This is just another refinement to the current model. As always Bud will evaluate the changes and implement slowly if at all. 
SO RELAX!


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> If not for R&D, we would still be using AA batteries and the SC-18. Racer innovations such as the mid motor and the LTO have all been put into production. This is just another refinement to the current model. As always Bud will evaluate the changes and implement slowly if at all.
> SO RELAX!


Frankie says RELAX....


----------



## Hangtime

sg1 said:


> Frankie says RELAX....


don't do it
When you want to go to it. lol


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Isn't Frankie that guy that went to Hollywood??


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> Isn't Frankie that guy that went to Hollywood??


I think he and Tang went to Vegas after that.....


----------



## Robertw321

TangTester said:


> How many of us will not build the shock right


 
If you are looking for a shock, try the Silva HPS2 or the Hot Bodies 1/12 scale shock. Both are bladder shocks and build as easily as a HPI or Tamiya shock. They are hard to screw up and long lasting.


----------



## TangTester

Vegas Baby...the best city around !!!!!!! I can't wait to go back


----------



## BudBartos

Robertw321 said:


> If you are looking for a shock, try the Silva HPS2 or the Hot Bodies 1/12 scale shock. Both are bladder shocks and build as easily as a HPI or Tamiya shock. They are hard to screw up and long lasting.


Thanks Bob !!! Come on out sometime


----------



## sg1

Micro,
Something just came out of the machine shop.....


----------



## Micro_Racer

cool...see you tomorrow at the top secret location


----------



## TangTester

Micro_Racer said:


> cool...see you tomorrow at the top secret location


 
You know in this time and place in the world, you don't have to meet in a secret anymore.


----------



## Hangtime

TangTester said:


> You know in this time and place in the world, you don't have to meet in a secret anymore.


Uh, In the closet??


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> cool...see you tomorrow at the top secret location


The "Bat Cave"


----------



## Micro_Racer

wish we were racing this friday!


----------



## BudBartos

Micro >> Only 9 days !!! Hang in there :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun

Micro_Racer said:


> wish we were racing this friday!


Yeah....mee too !!!


----------



## all4fun

Micro......I just got the new Tekin Mini rage and 16 guage wire from TQ. I just have to direct solder the 16 guage wire between the motor and Mini rage. Could I get your help setting it up at the track next week? Or better yet.....can I trust you..... *LOL*


----------



## Micro_Racer

all4fun said:


> Micro......I just got the new Tekin Mini rage and 16 guage wire from TQ. I just have to direct solder the 16 guage wire between the motor and Mini rage. Could I get your help setting it up at the track next week? Or better yet.....can I trust you..... *LOL*


Sure, I would be happy to set up your Mini Rage -:devil:

I need to gain some point on you!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Almost done ????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## all4fun

Micro_Racer said:


> Sure, I would be happy to set up your Mini Rage -:devil:
> 
> I need to gain some point on you!!!!!


*LOL* On second thought....maybe I'll ask Tyler.


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> Almost done ????????????????????????????????????????????


How's the progress? Anxious to hear. :woohoo: Any practice done with the new change(s) yet?
I really need to controll myself !!!


----------



## BudBartos

all4fun said:


> How's the progress? Anxious to hear. :woohoo: Any practice done with the new change(s) yet?
> I really need to controll myself !!!


They will hit the track on June 12th :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> They will hit the track on June 12th :thumbsup:


Cool...............!!!:thumbsup: I will be there and will also bring the natcho dip and tostitos. 
Dave


----------



## BudBartos

Sounds good !!!! Anyone else coming out with You?


----------



## BudBartos

First look BRP SC18V2M center shock option !!!
I should have 4 of these available for the next race. They are going to be $30.00 including the shock which I will have assembled. I changed the read damper plate so there is more contact area on the discs as per SG1 :thumbsup:

You will need to drill and counter sink 2 holes for front mount. the front mount can also be used as a roll over antenna mount.

I plan on running brushless next race and see how it works


----------



## sg1

WOW.... You had to work!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Yes it's too cold to play at the boat :drunk: 
SG1 Package coming


----------



## sg1

A secret package


----------



## K-5 CAPER

alot of talk of packages on this thread>>>> turning into the gayte


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 >> Don't worry Your package is on it's way also :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> alot of talk of packages on this thread>>>> turning into the gayte


Bud, I like your gold lock nuts....


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I was admiring his ball diff


----------



## K-5 CAPER

:Bud, who is the manufacturer of the shock??

what weight shock oil are you starting with?? :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

Its looks like a associated


----------



## sg1

Hangtime said:


> Its looks like a associated


"An Associated"


----------



## BudBartos

Yes Assoc VCS I have 20 weight to start and the soft black spring.


----------



## SKOAL BANDIT

Bud is the shock package option available for purchase yet?


----------



## BudBartos

Not yet maybe by the week of 6-22 have to test it and see if it needs any changes or even works


----------



## ZOOOOM

Bud,
I would like to get one of those top plates. How much? All I need is the plate.


----------



## SKOAL BANDIT

BudBartos said:


> Just going to run a center shock like We used to on the SC18PRO That chassis however did not like the center shock. I think on the V2M We have pleanty of rear bite so a center shock will give better steering and allow the use of smaller diameter tires when We are running open gearing. I'm going to try that and a solid lower spacer instead of a spring but not both at the same time


Bud, I'm thinking the same thing on the shock setup as far as allowing a better setup on the smaller tire diameter, at least to keep the rear corners of the chassis from dragging on the track. At LakeLand Speedway we run the tire diameters way low and I'm seeing some wear on the rear of the chassis plate from dragging the track surface and it's got to be scrubbing a bit of speed off the lap times.:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

ZOOOOM said:


> Bud,
> I would like to get one of those top plates. How much? All I need is the plate.


The top plate is sold only to people who race the BRP 

When you comming out???? I know you have a nice new brushless system :thumbsup:


----------



## ZOOOOM

Micro- that was not very nice. Bud - I will be out on the 12th bring the item with you, I will get it from you then


----------



## BudBartos

Ok !!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Alright !!! 5 days till the next BRP points race :thumbsup: 
Who all is coming ?? Need to have pleanty of food 

Fun things to test next friday. New 4200 motor and the new shocker setup !!

I know of 4 that will be there for sure.


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> Alright !!! 5 days till the next BRP points race :thumbsup:
> Who all is coming ?? Need to have pleanty of food
> 
> Fun things to test next friday. New 4200 motor and the new shocker setup !!
> 
> I know of 4 that will be there for sure.


Bud,
I'll be there for sure with natcho dip and new Mini Rage esc! Mike and Rich have other plans but waiting for Steve to call me back.
Dave


----------



## martian 710

Logan and I will be there if it rains. I've got to work if it doesn't!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I will be there,but without any new inovations this time.


----------



## Bones_99

I will be their as well!


----------



## BudBartos

OK thats 9 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sg1

Tyler, myself, Dave Morrow, and Chris will be there!!

BRING ON THOSE DELICIOUS, SUCKULANT, WEENIES!!!!


----------



## Bones_99

Wow that just sounds wrong!!!


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Tyler, myself, Dave Morrow, and Chris will be there!!
> 
> BRING ON THOSE DELICIOUS, SUCKULANT, WEENIES!!!!


 
Leave it to You SG1 :drunk:

Thats 13 :woohoo:


----------



## DJ66

I'LL BE THERE...THATS 14.:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

BRP Rent A Racer is still available !!!!!!!!


----------



## BobS311

Ryan and I will be there


----------



## BudBartos

16 so far lookin good


----------



## Hangtime

I'm taking a day off work so I can go!


----------



## BudBartos

Now thats dedication !!!! 17 :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I'm in


----------



## ghoulardi

The cheezy poofs & I will be there.


----------



## BudBartos

OK 19 so far :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

SG1 you have got a PM


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> SG1 you have got a PM


WOW.... You have a reply!


----------



## sg1

DJ66 and Easy, I'll be bringing the 4200kv motors if you guys still want them. I may also have a Tekin 2/3A discharge tray


----------



## DJ66

sg1 said:


> DJ66 and Easy, I'll be bringing the 4200kv motors if you guys still want them. I may also have a Tekin 2/3A discharge tray


I'LL TAKE THE MOTOR...HOW MUCH FOR THE TRAY?


----------



## sg1

DJ66 said:


> I'LL TAKE THE MOTOR...HOW MUCH FOR THE TRAY?


PM sent!!


----------



## DJ66

GOT IT...LET ME KNOW.:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Save some of that $$$ fror ME:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ66

BudBartos said:


> Save some of that $$$ fror ME:thumbsup:


YOU'LL GET YOUR SHARE.:thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

Logan and I won't be there Friday. Got to work and then watch game 7.
LET'S GO PENS:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::wave:


----------



## BudBartos

OK will Miss You Boys


----------



## all4fun

Bud, Myself and Steve will be there @ 4:00. We both have the new Mini rage and will need help getting them set up. Hope Freddie will have NBC turned on the TV so we can watch the wings win back to back *STANLEY CUPS :roll: :woohoo:*............*GO RED **WINGS* :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::roll:
I know....I really need to control myself!!!!!:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

all4fun>>> Good to hear :thumbsup: 
Anyone need anything ?????????


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> all4fun>>> Good to hear :thumbsup:
> Anyone need anything ?????????


A nice crispy weenie with catsup


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Just a reminder, I have a few bottles of Niftech for sale at $8.00 a piece. See you all Friday.


----------



## ZOOOOM

Bud,
You have PM


----------



## BudBartos

Got it.
I received several new TSR 1500 packs ,have motors and the rack is all packed with parts. 

Off to get the food right now.


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> all4fun>>> Good to hear :thumbsup:
> Anyone need anything ?????????


 I'm thinking about maybe getting your "shock kit", if there's any left, for that extra tuning in those all important "Oval Corners". Anxious to see how your car does with it once the traction comes up!!


----------



## BudBartos

I will have 3 of them ready :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

*tv*

Freddy, will the game be on your tv? Its at 8:00 on NBC. There will obviously be fans from both camps there.
Tanx :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

sg1 said:


> Tyler, myself, Dave Morrow, and Chris will be there!!
> 
> BRING ON THOSE DELICIOUS, SUCKULANT, WEENIES!!!!


 I believe that's "succulent" to the rest of us !


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> I will have 3 of them ready :thumbsup:


COOL!!! :thumbsup: See you tomorrow with new painted COT bod.
Dave

*GO RED WINGS !!!:roll::woohoo:*


----------



## Micro_Racer

RACE DAY​Looks like it will be a good turn out tonight! :thumbsup:​


----------



## Bones_99

Hell yeah!!


----------



## sg1

Boogity Boogity Boogity!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sg1

ghoulardi said:


> I believe that's "succulent" to the rest of us !


Nope... it's "SUCKulant" at the kingdom.........


----------



## wazzer

Loadin up the van, be hittin the road shortly. Didn't know till last night that I would be able to make it.

GO WINGS!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Great looks like a full house tonight !!!!

Maybe the smell of those burning sausages is bringing them in :thumbsup:

I will be there about 4:00 :wave:


----------



## all4fun

The natcho dip is ready. :thumbsup: This time I won't forget it.  I put a big "STICKIE" note on my dashboard. I can almost smell the aroma of the grill already........Steve and I will be there around 4:00. Looking forward to another fun evening at Freddies!
Dave


----------



## TangTester

BudBartos said:


> Maybe the smell of those burning sausages is bringing them in :thumbsup:


Speaking of smells, guess what I had for lunch?


----------



## sg1

Tang,
A present showed up for you!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

sg1 said:


> Tang,
> A present showed up for you!!


You put 4 laps in a box ?  :roll::lol:


----------



## sg1

That's not nice... Tang deserves RESPECT!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Afraid of what Tang had for lunch !!!!


----------



## TangTester

K-5 CAPER said:


> Afraid of what Tang had for lunch !!!!


BE AFRAID BE VERY AFRAID


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Thanks for coming out tonight boys and girls. It was a great night of racing. See you all real soon

Freddie's Indoor Carpet 
06-13-2009 


Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Stock: 
David Morrow with 56/5:05.15

-- BRP Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 110 10:04.83 Ross Jaenke :thumbsup: 
2 4 106 10:04.30 Bob Sauer 
3 6 105 10:03.90 Chris Kandrach 
4 3 105 10:04.62 Ham Hands Bill 
5 5 102 10:00.92 Tim Waaso 
6 1 102 10:01.26 David Morrow 
7 7 97 10:03.23 Ryan Sauer 
8 8 62 6:55.61 Mark Heitger 

-- BRP Stock - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 50 5:03.00 Mark Heitger 
2 4 49 5:01.50 Rich **** 
3 3 49 5:09.66 Brankiea 
4 5 47 5:02.92 Bones 
5 6 35 3:40.84 George Seel 
6 7 33 3:54.98 Jeremy Elwood 
7 2 33 5:00.86 Don Deutsch 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Brushless: 
Patrick Barber with 63/5:01.07

-- BRP Brushless - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 3 121 10:04.53 Bud 
2 1 121 10:05.48 Patrick Barber  
3 6 117 10:04.18 Michael Elwood 
4 2 117 10:04.52 Tyler aka.Butt Munch 
5 5 113 10:05.14 Dave Berry 
6 8 110 10:02.24 Dave Lazor 
7 4 101 8:31.53 Rick Arendale 
8 7 1 0:02.41 Steve Reidling 

-- BRP Brushless - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 60 5:02.51 Dave Lazor 
2 2 58 5:00.22 Don Smolik 
3 4 58 5:02.21 Bob Sauer 
4 3 55 5:00.99 Tim Waaso 
-- 5 --- DNS --- Wayne Gerber


----------



## SHR

Bud I see you won the BRP Brushless A Main, that new shock package must have worked pretty well for you, what's the word? Man you guys really have a great turnout for this series, I wish we had a Southern BRP Series.


----------



## martian 710

WAY TO GO PENS!!!!:beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::woohoo:Sorry Wings fans. I guess Nossa went with the wrong team. See you guys next race!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Fun night of racing! LOTS of Brushless and stock racers!
points are updated on my web site:
http://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/2009-summer-points-page

Rick & Dave - we need to step up our game and catch Tang!


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks to everyone for coming out and having a great Fun time last night :thumbsup: 

Tang was way fast !!!!

Ross drove the best I have seen and nobody took him out 

Wazzer >> Good seeing You again thanks for driving 6 hours to race You BRP rides 

Don't for get next race is July 10th


----------



## BudBartos

BA Racing said:


> Bud I see you won the BRP Brushless A Main, that new shock package must have worked pretty well for you, what's the word? Man you guys really have a great turnout for this series, I wish we had a Southern BRP Series.


I only ran it for 2 heats.
My car was much smoother and faster without it. But then We have the setup pretty dialed for Freddis.
I do have some ready to go $25.00 with shock!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud are we still running 10/52 gears in stock??? :


Just asking :


----------



## Donald Deutsch

After my main I would suggest replacing your diff nut on a regular basis. Had a good run going and the diff nut backed off on it"s own. O well next race might be better.


----------



## Hangtime

I vote for 8 min mains. I remember racing the main hearing "5 mins half way" & thinking you're kidding another 60 laps to go! I'd rather run a double main or 4 qualifiers. That way at least I could make a change if needed. Its a long race when you know your car isn't on pace. I really noticed now the carpet isn't being used as much, its more important to stay in the groove for traction sake.


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud are we still running 10/52 gears in stock??? :
> 
> 
> Just asking :


Yes We are hope everyone else is 

Remember there is that claiming rule :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

Hangtime said:


> I vote for 8 min mains. I remember racing the main hearing "5 mins half way" & thinking you're kidding another 60 laps to go! I'd rather run a double main or 4 qualifiers. That way at least I could make a change if needed. Its a long race when you know your car isn't on pace. I really noticed now the carpet isn't being used as much, its more important to stay in the groove for traction sake.


WHAAAAAAA!!!!:wave:


----------



## all4fun

Micro_Racer said:


> Fun night of racing! LOTS of Brushless and stock racers!
> points are updated on my web site:
> http://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/2009-summer-points-page
> 
> Rick & Dave - we need to step up our game and catch Tang!


Well.....another fun night of racing at Freddies and of course, the good food!! Steve's car, to his surprize was quite competative compaired to the previous race. Dido for my car too. Because the only change we both made to our cars since the last race was adding the mini rage, we're convinced that was the reason we both liked our cars better. The proof really showed in our lap times too!! Gotta love those profiles. Micro and Tyler...thanks also for the speedo help. Congrads to all the winners. Wazzer, nice to see you again.
You're right, Micro......we definately need to step it up...Tang was just flat out Fast!!! Good job Tang!! Maybe we could add another cell in our cars.  You think anyone would notice? *LOL* We just gotta make sure Tang doesn't find out.  See everyone on July10th.


----------



## TangTester

Mirco, in the points are you taking Bud out, or is he holding a place and your not scoring him......I had 97 point from last night if him is not in the points it would be 100. I just wanted to know. Thanks


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud gets points, but come trophy (or ribbon) time, he don't get one - that's the way it's always been.


----------



## TangTester

ok thanks


----------



## BudBartos

Hangtime said:


> I vote for 8 min mains. I remember racing the main hearing "5 mins half way" & thinking you're kidding another 60 laps to go! I'd rather run a double main or 4 qualifiers. That way at least I could make a change if needed. Its a long race when you know your car isn't on pace. I really noticed now the carpet isn't being used as much, its more important to stay in the groove for traction sake.


 
10 Min mains is the way to go :thumbsup:

Yes I noticed the track change. It is faster but has less bite, and Your right get of the line and Your to the wall before You know it. 
Just ask Tang  :tongue:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud i have calipers to measure spur gears for ya


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud i have calipers to measure spur gears for ya


Very Interesting 

I think my brother Jeremy is very interested in one "very" fast stock motor....


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud i have calipers to measure spur gears for ya


 
Maybe next race or some race We will do a spot tech check  Just to keep everyone on there toes. I know SG1 was wanting to run some funny gears 

Remember Ross is always fast !! I did work on His car for like 10 seconds maybe thats all it takes :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

TangTester said:


> Mirco, in the points are you taking Bud out, or is he holding a place and your not scoring him......I had 97 point from last night if him is not in the points it would be 100. I just wanted to know. Thanks


 Waaaaahh !


----------



## ghoulardi

BudBartos said:


> Maybe next race or some race We will do a spot tech check  Just to keep everyone on there toes. I know SG1 was wanting to run some funny gears
> 
> Remember Ross is always fast !! I did work on His car for like 10 seconds maybe thats all it takes :thumbsup:


 Yes indeed, thanks to Bud & Wayne's tuning tips I think you'll notice that there were cars just as fast on the straights but my car is fast through the corners too. That's where I seem to notice the biggest difference.


----------



## BobS311

The biggest difference is you didn't run into anybody......:thumbsup:


----------



## BobS311

Bud:
Any word on the "legality" of the new brushless motors?


----------



## BudBartos

BobS311 said:


> Bud:
> Any word on the "legality" of the new brushless motors?


Don't know yet


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Tang>>. How did your race in Medina go on Saturday??


----------



## TangTester

Surprising I did have some fun. It is a lot different then running a BRP car. The slashes are pretty cool looking going around on the track. 

I started with three pratice rounds, not bad there is one set of jumps that you have to have the timing perfect. I was off 2 out of 7 laps. Which seems bad, but most were missing it. So there was 18 entry, in two heats. I was in with Wayne, David, and Matt the cat. So the starts are a land rush....Everyone has the rear wheels againist the pipe. They say go, and game on. However, the computer is setup for IFMAR, so your time does not start untill you cross the line. So they say go, I sat on the line for half a lap. Worked go each time, I got a semi clean track. 

However, my pitting skills were not good, first round I had a wire come off, and the second round a tire. I was fast enough and was in the top three each heat before breaking. With the threat of rain they moved right into the mains. Which I was 7th in the B main. So to make the A I was going to have to do it the hard way. The starts for the mains are different, they are lined up on the straightway, and a flagman starts the race. So at start I pass three before the first corner. The Bumpers on these things are great! By the end of the first lap I was in the lead. I went on to win by a lap. This bumped me into the A main. So I went back a started to charge for the main. However the rains came and washed out the day. I was sad because my run in the b main would have put me 3rd or 4th in the A. Oh well will see when the next race will be. I think at the next race I will be working on my BRP car and do nothing but change batteries all day.
Thanks to Wayne he helped me set the truck up, I think with a little more practice I should be back to the old days of running off road.
Tang


----------



## sg1

Bud Needs A Slash!!!!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Guns and Roses can use a "Slash" again also


----------



## sg1

Saturday was the FIRST time I saw a Slash loose a tire!! Tang amazes me!! To top it off he found his lost NUT on the track!!


----------



## martian 710

sg1 said:


> Saturday was the FIRST time I saw a Slash loose a tire!! Tang amazes me!! To top it off he found his lost NUT on the track!!


Which one did he lose? Left or right?


----------



## sg1

I'm not sure...lol... I remember him yelling to the marshal, then I saw him walk across the track asking if anyone has seen his NUT.......


----------



## Micro_Racer

Martian 710 - The family vacation has us heading out your way...going to Hershey....


27 days to the next race.....maybe a Toledo trip to help with the withdrawals? Or is Classics still running the carpet oval?


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> Martian 710 - The family vacation has us heading out your way...going to Hershey....


Sounds like fun. Take it easy on the chocolate kisses. I just took the kids to Kennywood Park Wed.. My back still hurts from the Thunderbolt.:freak::wave:


----------



## TangTester

sg1 said:


> I'm not sure...lol... I remember him yelling to the marshal, then I saw him walk across the track asking if anyone has seen his NUT.......


 Was not me yelling......the race director was. I was walking back to the pits when they said they found my nut. It was the left rear


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> Was not me yelling......the race director was. I was walking back to the pits when they said they found my nut. It was the left rear


I'm just glad you found your nut....


----------



## ghoulardi

Hard to get any respect when you're missing a nut ! :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - my other brother Nate would like to rent the BRP Truck July 10th...is it available?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Micro_Racer said:


> Bud - my other brother Nate would like to rent the BRP Truck July 10th...is it available?


We will get the whole family out at this rate :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Freddie,
Will you be running brushless next race??


----------



## ghoulardi

*Decals !!!*

I found a guy in strongsville who will make us nascar decals to our size for $8.50 for a full set. A full set consists of 2 doors , roof, hood and 2 quarter panels. He had a full NAPA set he showed me and they are top notch. Pre cut too. I'm gonna order a couple of sets but there's a $35.00 minimum. He says he has a lot of them he can do but if you want somethig special he can work from a flat picture. Since I need a few more sets to make minimum give me some ideas of whats popular and I'll get some of those :thumbsup:


----------



## wazzer

Great to see all you guys and girls again! A fun and relaxing night of BRP racing. Does a body good. Thanks Bud and Freddie. Also Micro for settin up the Mamba, I might have to go with the Tekin, looks like it does have a slight advantage.

See ya next time! :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Bud - my other brother Nate would like to rent the BRP Truck July 10th...is it available?


OK it is reserved for Nate :thumbsup:

Wazzer>> It was good to see You again


----------



## Hangtime

ghoulardi said:


> I found a guy in strongsville who will make us nascar decals to our size for $8.50 for a full set. A full set consists of 2 doors , roof, hood and 2 quarter panels. He had a full NAPA set he showed me and they are top notch. Pre cut too. I'm gonna order a couple of sets but there's a $35.00 minimum. He says he has a lot of them he can do but if you want somethig special he can work from a flat picture. Since I need a few more sets to make minimum give me some ideas of whats popular and I'll get some of those :thumbsup:


I want Office Depot/ Old Spice lol!!


----------



## ghoulardi

Hangtime said:


> I want Office Depot/ Old Spice lol!!


 You think that ain't #1 on my list along with a ghoulardi ?


----------



## Hangtime

ghoulardi said:


> You think that ain't #1 on my list along with a ghoulardi ?


Yea, I kinda knew that. lol


----------



## TangTester

indeed!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Long time to the next BRP points race Everyone having some good summertime fun ??
Don't forget Freddies big bash on July 3rd 1/4 scale racing action and great food :thumbsup: Maybe I will do my speed run BRP car for that one ??? I would love to race some of the 1/4 scalers but don't want to wreak them


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> Long time to the next BRP points race Everyone having some good summertime fun ??
> Don't forget Freddies big bash on July 3rd 1/4 scale racing action and great food :thumbsup: Maybe I will do my speed run BRP car for that one ??? I would love to race some of the 1/4 scalers but don't want to wreak them


Bud.......I'm planning on coming out to watch! I'll try to bring some friends with me from Toledo if they're not planning on anything else.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Happy Fathers Day!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Yes

Happy Fathers Day to all the dads out there!!

Was a slim (power push) siting last night at Shooters on my way to see Artie Lange last night at the Improv.
Artie was very funny.... sobriety is doing him well, he tore the place up !!


----------



## ghoulardi

*Doldrums*

I would like to see another race or two in the summer series. Does seem like a loooong time between races. Just my .02.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Indeed Ross


----------



## BudBartos

Yes but We had to work around the big race Freddie is having :thumbsup: 
I will have My speed run BRP ready to try on the big track if Freddie will allow it. 6800 KV with Lipo :tongue:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - the rental car will not be needed for the next race....it's back up for grabs.


----------



## Easy

Happy Fathers' Day to all you dads.


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> I will have My speed run BRP ready to try on the big track if Freddie will allow it. 6800 KV with Lipo :tongue:


What no 8000kv or 9200kv motor? I have a 8000kv if you need it :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> What no 8000kv or 9200kv motor? I have a 8000kv if you need it :thumbsup:


NO WAY !!! I think the 6800 will be too fast


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> NO WAY !!! I think the 6800 will be too fast


No such thing as _TOO FAST_! 

that's what all the magazines say


----------



## BudBartos

Right till it takes to the air !!!!! I say it will hit 70 MPH :woohoo:


----------



## sg1

Bud,
A PM was sent for you


----------



## sg1

TANG!!!
Will you be at Classic this Saturday for the NCCS Slash race??


----------



## Micro_Racer

Is it race day yet?


----------



## TangTester

sg1 said:


> TANG!!!
> Will you be at Classic this Saturday for the NCCS Slash race??


Sorry but I have to pick up my brother at the airport......Send me the info on times, if his flight changes I will try to make it......Do you pit outside or inside for that race?


----------



## TangTester

I hopefully have a tekin discharge tray coming for it.


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> Sorry but I have to pick up my brother at the airport......Send me the info on times, if his flight changes I will try to make it......Do you pit outside or inside for that race?


Outside, racing starts around 1 or 2.


----------



## Thrillerman

Hey guys, well I just bought Norms BRP car so I will be there on July 10th I believe for the next race. Got a little work to do to it but it should be ready to go. Hey you needed another speed bump out there didn't you.LOL
See you then
Eric (Thriller)


----------



## Hangtime

Welcome to the wonderful world of BRPs!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Thrillerman said:


> Hey guys, well I just bought Norms BRP car so I will be there on July 10th I believe for the next race. Got a little work to do to it but it should be ready to go. Hey you needed another speed bump out there didn't you.LOL
> See you then
> Eric (Thriller)


If you drive that BRP like you do your Late Model - we are all in trouble! Welcome to the FUN :thumbsup:

Are you going brushless?


----------



## all4fun

Micro_Racer said:


> Is it race day yet?


Micro......I'm going through those BRP withdrawls myself.......the 10th of July can't come soon enough. Don't forget to cycle those batteries.


----------



## BudBartos

Hang in there only 2 more weeks  
Hope BRP can survive till then :drunk:

SG1>> Your stuff went out today.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I see the BRP Explorer on eBay.... tough times.....but you still have the boat!


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Hang in there only 2 more weeks
> Hope BRP can survive till then :drunk:
> 
> SG1>> Your stuff went out today.


How did you ship it from your boat??


----------



## TangTester

Micro_Racer said:


> I see the BRP Explorer on eBay.... tough times.....but you still have the boat!


I think it was more of, sell it now before it totally worth nothing. Plus with the age of it, is when things start to fail that are a high dollar fix.


----------



## ghoulardi

TangTester said:


> I think it was more of, sell it now before it totally worth nothing. Plus with the age of it, is when things start to fail that are a high dollar fix.


 Gotta love leasin'


----------



## sg1

It was iether sell the Explorer.... or.... sell his body....


----------



## K-5 CAPER

That being the case sg1, the explorer was the wise choice.:freak::thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Never fear i found a new way to support BRP:thumbsup: 
While I walk around Cedar point( since there are no orders and I'm at the boat most of the time) I pick up change that people are too lasy to pick up best day to date $1.65

May be a jet ski on ebay soon


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud perhaps you should get a metal detector for the beach there as well


----------



## Hangtime

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud perhaps you should get a metal detector for the beach there as well


& scuba gear for some underwater action!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Or become a pirate and hijack boats out on lake Erie.... have to get a patch and saw a leg off but it might pay huge dividends:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun

K-5 CAPER said:


> Or become a pirate and hijack boats out on lake Erie.... have to get a patch and saw a leg off but it might pay huge dividends:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Oh Boy!! ??


----------



## Micro_Racer

Then it could be B *ARRR* P :thumbsup: and you could get a cool parrot to sit on your radio antenna....


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

You guys Crack me up :wave:


----------



## Hangtime

Micro_Racer said:


> Then it could be B *ARRR* P :thumbsup: and you could get a cool parrot to sit on your radio antenna....


Whats a pirates favorite letter???? RRRRRR!


----------



## BudBartos

Good ideas Guys !!!! Better that RC ideas


----------



## all4fun

Micro_Racer said:


> Then it could be B *ARRR* P :thumbsup: and you could get a cool parrot to sit on your radio antenna....


If the pattot is a 2.4ghz breed, maybe you could even get some real good reception......especially if it sits right on the antenna.......with both feet :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

B RRRRRRRRRRRRR P Could be yours for a small fee


----------



## ghoulardi

I think a tin cup, a pair of sunglasses, and a white cane would work at CP. :dude:


----------



## BudBartos

ghoulardi said:


> I think a tin cup, a pair of sunglasses, and a white cane would work at CP. :dude:


I would try that but I'm sure they would want a large cut


----------



## ghoulardi

Only large? Not all? :freak:


----------



## BudBartos

2 WEEKS :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

That's 3 weeks too many !!!


----------



## BudBartos

Indeed !!!!

I just got the OK to do a speed run with My BRP SC18V2M Lipo powered brushless at Freddies big 1/4th scale race nextFriday.  Going to go with the 6800 on 2 cell with the wedge body :woohoo::wave: See Ya !!!!!!


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> Indeed !!!!
> 
> I just got the OK to do a speed run with My BRP SC18V2M Lipo powered brushless at Freddies big 1/4th scale race nextFriday. Going to go with the 6800 on 2 cell with the wedge body :woohoo::wave: See Ya !!!!!!


Now......that should be fun to watch!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Have someone film it if you can.


----------



## BudBartos

Easy said:


> Have someone film it if you can.


WHAT !! Come on out and enjoy:thumbsup:

You going to race on July 10th ?


----------



## Easy

7/10 is my wife's birthday, so I don't think so.


----------



## BudBartos

Bring Her with You the rent a racer is availabe


----------



## ghoulardi

*speed run*

I think we ought to start a pool for Bud's speed. Something like 5 bucks a guess and closest guess without going over takes the pot. Any interest?


----------



## BudBartos

Yes I get 50% of the pot first :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - when and what time will the speed test happen?


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Bud - when and what time will the speed test happen?


After the 1/4 scale racing I would say around 4:30 to 5:00 If I get it built


----------



## ZOOOOM

Bud,
What day? Friday or Saturday


----------



## Kid Kahuna

I'm on the phone with Guinness right now!!!!

Kid


----------



## sg1

*Pm!!!*

Tang,
Wake up... you have a PM!!


----------



## TangTester

PM back.....I was working!!!!!1


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> PM back.....I was working!!!!!1


I didn't get a PM???


----------



## sg1

Dave you have a PM too!!!


----------



## BudBartos

It is Friday the 3rd of July !!! This coming Friday afternoon around 4:30 to 5:00 est :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

pm sent back....dont know what happen

I was going to race again on the 11th


----------



## TangTester

Second PM!! let me know on this one


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

BudBartos said:


> It is Friday the 3rd of July !!! This coming Friday afternoon around 4:30 to 5:00 est :thumbsup:


I know one thing, I will put MONEY you cannot go to another track in the country that is this good or will have a layout like this ever. Baby back ribs, Pork tenderloins, chicken etc. all the sides and a live band. There is only ONE multi track facility in Ohio worth going to and its right here. Your all welcome Come on out and see hospitality at its best.


----------



## ghoulardi

TangTester said:


> PM back.....I was working!!!!!1


How much do you expect us to believe??? :freak:


----------



## BudBartos

Right on Freddie :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

Cant wait to go back out there. Freddie puts on good show!!!!!!


----------



## TangTester

Just remember I do more work by accident then most do all day!!!


----------



## ghoulardi

TangTester said:


> Just remember I do more work by accident then most do all day!!!


 Need I repeat myself?


----------



## all4fun

sg1 said:


> Dave you have a PM too!!!


sg1.....responded to your PM.


----------



## ZOOOOM

Come on Tang,
I have worked with you in the past:freak:


----------



## BudBartos

ZOOOOM said:


> Come on Tang,
> I have worked with you in the past:freak:


Tang worked for BRP briefly He was GREAT at getting things done so We could get to LUNCH :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

BudBartos said:


> Tang worked for BRP briefly He was GREAT at getting things done so We could get to LUNCH :thumbsup:


 I heard that was his best subject in school. :tongue:


----------



## BudBartos

Well the speed run BRP SC18V2M is ready to go.

I think it will run in the 50 mph range, or just spin out and do donuts  Does anyone have a radar gun??

We will be there about 3:00 to watch the 1/4th scale thrills and spills and then share in the Freddies 500 feast :thumbsup:

Don't forget the next BRP points race is July 10th :woohoo:

Martian710 >> You get Your 1/4 scaler ready??


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Well the speed run BRP SC18V2M is ready to go.
> 
> I think it will run in the 50 mph range, or just spin out and do donuts  Does anyone have a radar gun??
> 
> We will be there about 3:00 to watch the 1/4th scale thrills and spills and then share in the Freddies 500 feast :thumbsup:
> 
> Don't forget the next BRP points race is July 10th :woohoo:
> 
> Martian710 >> You get Your 1/4 scaler ready??


I haven't even got a chance to look at it. I'm probably going to sell it and stick with cars that Logan can race too.


----------



## Hangtime

martian 710 said:


> I haven't even got a chance to look at it. I'm probably going to sell it and stick with cars that Logan can race too.


 
I'll give you $10. for it right now, You don't even have to clean it up! lol!


----------



## BudBartos

I'll go $150.00 cash :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

$ 175.00 You have got the best track in the whole country an hour away, you can race with people from across the country every weekend Get off your Duff ! ! ! !


----------



## sg1

Freddie,
Did you get my e-mail??
-Wayne


----------



## ghoulardi

$175.50 :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

$176.00 Plus a BRP car :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> $176.00 Plus a BRP car :thumbsup:


You only have another $700.00 to go and I'll start thinking about it!!!:freak::wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Racing - 1 week away!


----------



## BudBartos

:woohoo::woohoo::thumbsup::thumbsup::wave:

I can't wait !!!! Don't know if I can !!!


----------



## TangTester

Went out to Freddies today for his 1/4 scale race and feast. Racing was good, Howard K made a good pass on the outside to win his heat. Food was great also, I did request next year to have larger plates. 

Bud did run his BRP speed run, got down to 6.3 sec lap. I will post the video when I can. Boy was it fast. 1/4 scales 6.7 sec for the fastest lap.

Thanks again Freddie, you sure know how to treat your racers right.
tang


----------



## BudBartos

It was just unbeleiveable how FAST that BRP car was. Tang will calculate the ave speed and post the video. If I were to run again I could have got down into the 5 sec a lap range. I had the car set up so it would push slightly but it was so hooked up it pushed just a bit too much so I had to roll into the corners too much. It was sooo smooth We fig it was in the 60 mph range on the straights. :thumbsup:

The 1/4th scale guys could not beleive it was that fast !!!!!!!!!!! 


BRP SC18V2M 2 cell lipo, 6800 kva castle motor geared 16/49 Tekin speed control and a outlaw wedge body with BRP 1/18th scale wing.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Sounds like fun. Wish I could of been there. Oh well have to pay the bills. Work work.


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> It was just unbeleiveable how FAST that BRP car was. Tang will calculate the ave speed and post the video. If I were to run again I could have got down into the 5 sec a lap range. I had the car set up so it would push slightly but it was so hooked up it pushed just a bit too much so I had to roll into the corners too much. It was sooo smooth We fig it was in the 60 mph range on the straights. :thumbsup:
> 
> The 1/4th scale guys could not beleive it was that fast !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> BRP SC18V2M 2 cell lipo, 6800 kva castle motor geared 16/49 Tekin speed control and a outlaw wedge body with BRP 1/18th scale wing.


 
Moved up


----------



## Micro_Racer

Cool - now that's FAST!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Happy
4th
of
July!!!

:tongue:​


----------



## BudBartos

OK next BRP points race this coming Friday !!!

Who all will be there ??
I know Pat, Don and I will be there so thats 3 :thumbsup:

Rent A Racer is available !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I'll be there Bud

Do you think your car might have had too much power/weight ratio on the big oval at Freddies??


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I will be there.


----------



## sg1

I will be there for dinner 

I think Dave Morrow will be present also!!

Bud,
Did you send the blue dot tires out to me?? I'm still unpacking and didn't see them??
-Wayne


----------



## BudBartos

OK thats 7 !!!!

SG1 >> Yes they went Friday.
K-5>> No it handled fine just needed some fine tuning !!!!!


----------



## TangTester

SG1 are you going offroading on saturday in Medina?


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> SG1 are you going offroading on saturday in Medina?


I was planning on it.


----------



## BudBartos

On this Friday be ready for a tight schedule freddie is leaving very early in the morn for a cross country trip !!! In other words have Your batt's charged and be on the line when it's time :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

Cool I will be working on my slash at the BRP race....it worked for me last time


----------



## ghoulardi

*Fridaaaaaaay !*

The cheezy poofs and I should be there.


----------



## BudBartos

OK thats 8 !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thrillerman

I will be there. Need some gears though for brushless. Will get there early for some setup and practice. This will be my first BRP run.
See you all Fri.
Thriller


----------



## all4fun

I'll be there for sure...this time with a different dish.  I'm getting "antsy".......Did I spell that right? See everyone Friday!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Does anyone know if the road is open or do we still need to take the detour?


----------



## BudBartos

OK thats 10 :thumbsup: 
Yes rt 14 is open !!!!

thriller>> I ordered some gears hope they get here in time.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - is it rt 14?


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Bud - is it rt 14?


Yes thats what I said :freak:

All racers I have some new fronts You may want to try. They are slightly softer than the standard blue dots. Did these since the track is changing.

Rent A Racer still open anyone want to rent it?


----------



## Bones_99

I will be their. I may be interested in the rental.


----------



## BudBartos

Bones_99 said:


> I will be their. I may be interested in the rental.


 
But You have a car 

Thats 11 for sure and I know there are at least 3 that don't get on HT going so thats 14.


----------



## Bones_99

Got to run a fast car duhhh. LOL Just yanking your chain.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Jeremy and I are all ready to GO RACING!


----------



## BudBartos

alright 13 so far :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> alright 13 so far :thumbsup:


That's it??!! Where is everyone at????


----------



## BobS311

Rayn and I will be there. Has the vid posted of the speed run yet?
Bob


----------



## Micro_Racer

*Testers Needed!!*

Hello fellow BRP Racers - 

As many of you may know (especially if you attended the Toledo MGL Challenge race) a new battery matcher has entered the 2/3A world. SkyRocket Batteries provided race prizes, and sold batteries at the MGLC. A few BRP racers won and or purchased cells from SkyRocket. 
The owner approached me and asked if I would be interested in testing his batteries, as he is trying to perfect his matching. I agreed and over the past few races, I have compiled data, and analyzed his cells, and have rendered my opinion. 

In an effort to have objective data, I would like to offer up the 6 packs I have to my fellow racers to test. If you are interested in testing a pack and offering your opinion, please see me this Friday. I will have a sign out sheet with some required information that will include:
1. Type of charger used to charge the cells
2. What voltage the pack peaked at
3. What your average lap time was
4. Your opinion on the pack

*If you are willing to provide the info requested, at the end of the day you can keep the pack - complements of SkyRocket Batteries.*

Since I only have 6 packs - first come first served!


----------



## TangTester

Mirco, 
You need to add, "What are you comparing too?" If the pack you are comparing lap times to is six months old, your data will be off. A new pack no matter how their matched would be better.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Micro I would like try one to compare to the ones I have now. See you Friday.


----------



## BudBartos

OK thats 15 !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bob>> There is a seperate thread with speed car. I may run it this Friday again with some slight chassis changes:thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

*packs*

I would like to try one too please.

Thanks


----------



## ghoulardi

*cells*

Are they assembled or do i need to bring assy stuff ?


----------



## Micro_Racer

They are assembled in a 4 cell stick configuration, and direct solder posts.


----------



## DJ66

I'M IN FOR FRIDAY..:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Cool thats 16 :thumbsup: 

I'm off to buy the food


----------



## ghoulardi

Micro_Racer said:


> They are assembled in a 4 cell stick configuration, and direct solder posts.


 COOL ! :thumbsup:


----------



## BobS311

Micro:
I'll try one of the packs and if you think Ryan is worthy for the data count him in as well,
Bob


----------



## ghoulardi

Hope it don't rain tomorrow, the cheezy poofs'll get all spongy.


----------



## Micro_Racer

BobS311 said:


> Micro:
> I'll try one of the packs and if you think Ryan is worthy for the data count him in as well,
> Bob


Ryan is worthy.... you - I'm not sure of


----------



## sg1

Micro,
Will you have your puter and hotwire???


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Micro,
> Will you have your puter and hotwire???


He never leaves home without it 

I will see You all later !!! have the rack full with new batts, motors and those new front tires.

Thriller I have a set of gears for You :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 said:


> Micro,
> Will you have your puter and hotwire???


yep...:thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

Hey 

Bud save me a set of those new tires
Thanks


----------



## BudBartos

TangTester said:


> Hey
> 
> Bud save me a set of those new tires
> Thanks


Ok only have 3 sets


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I need one pair, I like new stuff.


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Ok only have 3 sets


I have 10 sets


----------



## BobS311

Micro:
So true.......So very true


----------



## Thrillerman

Hey guys sorry I didn't make it Friday. I had everything packed and ready. But I had to work over and didn't even get home from work till 7. Stupid work. Will be there next time.
Later
Thriller


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Well, I quess Freddie is the road West by now. Had a good night of racing. The 10 car, 10 minute main was interesting, if that's the word. Hope to see everybody on the 7th of August. Maybe I'll see some of you in Toledo on the 25th.


----------



## Micro_Racer

HOT and SLICK night of racing! the 10 min mains are tough - everyone loose by the 8 min mark!!!!

I finally took the A main - better lucky than good! 

Dave Berry - I have 1 point on ya!!!!

Points are updated on my site....enjoy

For the racers who tested the SkyRocket cells - thanks for the feedback!


----------



## BudBartos

Yes Micro way to HOLD ON !!!!

The Rent A Racer did good I had no trouble with the loose at the end fealing.

May have to set up the cars to push slightly up front in the mains so they are balanced by the end !! But then the track will be different by next race anyhow  This was the warmest race yet.

K-5 caper good job on Your win I sure could not catch You 

Another long time off but don't forget the Toledo race on July 25th They are going to run same classes We are at Freddies for both stock and brushless :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Fun night of racing 

Thanks for all of your help Bud, the car was fast and handled great :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Fun night of racing
> 
> Thanks for all of your help Bud, the car was fast and handled great :thumbsup::thumbsup:


OK I think a few others need to go to the garage for a tune up :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

SG1 you have a PM


----------



## DJ66

*ROSS..*HERE'S THE LINK FOR JAYSKI...http://www.jayski.com/


----------



## all4fun

Another fun " AND HOT!!! " night of racing at Freddies. 

Bud.....thanks for the help in the BRP Garage. I was very competative in the 10 Min. main. :thumbsup:

Micro....congradulations on your win in the A main. :thumbsup: It was pretty exciting and a lot of fun. Wish there was 1 or 2 laps to go cuz I was really coming. We both must of had a puddle of sweet from our foreheads down near our feet B-Cuz be were both trying real hard. Wow....that was FUN!! Good job! Looks like it's going to be close in the points all the way to the end of the series!!!!

Tang....wish you could have finished in the Main, you were the man to beat.

Hangtime......we all missed Ya. Sure would have been nice if you were " in the mix " with us. 

SG1......hope you can get that " wandering steering problem " resolved for next time. 

See everyone August 7th at Freddies. 

Also....don't forget. Saturday, July 25th at Hobbystopraceway will be another 1/18th scale race. Doors open at 9am. Oval racing starts at 12noon. On Road practice/qual/mains starts after Oval ??? We will run the same classes/rules as we do at Freddies for stock and brushless for the BRP cars. If you have a slider, late model, or any other car, bring that too. Three cars make a class. Hope to see everyone out, Pat would appreciate the support. This summer has been extremely slow for the indoor racing. :wave:


----------



## TangTester

SG1 and I ran the slash off road race at classic today. Wayne was TQ and won the main. Wayne was in a league by himself. I started sixth for the main, and drove the truck up to second. Not to bad for my second race in the dirt in 6 years. These are pretty funny for a cheap dirt car.
Funny thing was I had more traction in the dirt then on the carpet on Friday for the main.
Tang


----------



## sg1

ALL4FUN,
I thought it might be the radio or spectrum system, nope, worked fine in the Slash Sunday... I don't know??

Tangtester,
More traction on the dirt then in the main?? WOW.......


----------



## BudBartos

Next race Purple dot fronts :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun

sg1 said:


> ALL4FUN,
> I thought it might be the radio or spectrum system, nope, worked fine in the Slash Sunday... I don't know??
> 
> SG1.....My suggestion, if you have any spares. Replace the ESC, servo, and reciever in the BRP car and leave the stuff in the slash. At least we know the radio works OK.


----------



## TangTester

All4fun

Here is the link to the site for the cutoff switches

http://www.onlybatterypacks.com/items.asp?db=70


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Next race Purple dot fronts :thumbsup:


What about traction compound?


----------



## sg1

A new traction compound??


----------



## all4fun

TangTester said:


> All4fun
> 
> Here is the link to the site for the cutoff switches
> 
> http://www.onlybatterypacks.com/items.asp?db=70


Tang.....thanks for remembering. Very much appreciate it. 
Dave


----------



## BudBartos

Tang thinks maybe the last batch was slightly different  
You know what Jack does and Freddie is alergic to the others!!
What is weird is the race before the last one I had pleanty of rear bite and was pushing slightly, thats why I tryed the softer fronts then at the last race those were not usable ???????
I think chassis setup will have to change so You start out tight and then it will come in as the race goes on.


----------



## sg1

Starting off tight is OK!!!


----------



## DJ66

I WAS THINKING OF GOING TO TOLEDO ON THE 25TH AND WAS WONDERING HOW MANY OF THE LOCAL BRPers WERE GOING TO ATTEND....POST UP GUYS.:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

I'm going :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I probably going, if my ride pans out.


----------



## TangTester

i think freddie had problems with the wintergreen, like paragon.


----------



## ghoulardi

*compound*

I have heard it said that Niftech is relabled model railroad track cleaner. May try it one of these days when I'm in the hobby shop and think of it.


----------



## SKOAL BANDIT

Have you BRP Series drivers thought about running a LiPo Brushless Class anytime soon?


----------



## Micro_Racer

SKOAL BANDIT said:


> Have you BRP Series drivers thought about running a LiPo Brushless Class anytime soon?


We like to implement change slowly. Our first goal was just to find a motor/gear/ESC combination that would yield close competitive racing. With the 4200kv (one time at $20) and the ESC around the same price as a brushed ESC, it was easy on the pocket book to switch to a brushless set-up. You could keep the same cells and charger. Today the class is growing and gaining momentum. I think once a 1 cell Lipo pack is available, it may be worth moving to Lipo's. Until then we don't need 7.4v on our size track.


----------



## BudBartos

Brushless and Lipo is killing all forms of RC racing !!!!!

I plan on keeping lipo's out of BRP racing as long as possible. I have run them they are fast too fast for 98% of the racers !!


----------



## TangTester

Hey SG1

Are we racing off road in Medina tommorrow?


----------



## DJ66

DJ66 said:


> I WAS THINKING OF GOING TO TOLEDO ON THE 25TH AND WAS WONDERING HOW MANY OF THE LOCAL BRPers WERE GOING TO ATTEND....POST UP GUYS.:thumbsup:


ANYBODY ELSE????


----------



## TangTester

im going as of now. I think Bud and Don S maybe going


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bob - can you send me the SkyRocket stuff....thanks


----------



## BudBartos

Went to watch some of the BRP boys race there slashes looked pretty good. SG1 was gone !! Tang still has no rear bite :thumbsup: 
SG1 >> Take it to them at the nats next weekend. We will be having fun at the Toledo race


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud when you getting a slash?!?


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Bud when you getting a slash?!?


'
Sorry NOT !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SKOAL BANDIT

You tell 'em Bud, the BRP COT car is the only car you need! :thumbsup: I really like my SC18V2M chassis and the COT body is the best body to date from BRP in my opinion. Keep up the great work Bud, these cars are a blast! :wave:


----------



## Hangtime

I know this isn't the FS thread but, I just wanted to run this by the stock guys I still have 2 Tekin B1 speedos for sale Brand New. I will deal a bit to move them. Thanks for looking

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=260336


----------



## SKOAL BANDIT

Is the TEKIN B1 or B1R the ESC of choice with the 1500 2/3 A 4CELL / 370 Motor / Stock BRP COT Class?

P.S. Where's Bud today?


----------



## Micro_Racer

SKOAL BANDIT said:


> Is the TEKIN B1 or B1R the ESC of choice with the 1500 2/3 A 4CELL / 370 Motor / Stock BRP COT Class?
> 
> P.S. Where's Bud today?



Yes the best 1/18 ESC by far


----------



## BudBartos

SKOAL BANDIT said:


> Is the TEKIN B1 or B1R the ESC of choice with the 1500 2/3 A 4CELL / 370 Motor / Stock BRP COT Class?
> 
> P.S. Where's Bud today?


B1 is faster than the B1R


----------



## one18thscalerac

couple ?s where do i hide my new cot car from the wife and who does all those awsome nascar paint jobs i have seen


----------



## ghoulardi

Why hide it? The ladies like them too. :thumbsup:


----------



## SHR

one18thscalerac said:


> couple ?s where do i hide my new cot car from the wife and who does all those awsome nascar paint jobs i have seen


Why hide it, you know what they say it's not the size, it's how you use it. :lol: I have found a great supplier of paint mask for the BRP COT cars that work really well. :thumbsup: tw78911sc on the rc oval swap and sell thread, he does great work.


----------



## BudBartos

Micro , Hangtime any help here for body work !!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Don't forget the next race is Aug 7th :thumbsup:Make plans now, clear that schedule for some BRP racing Funcitment !!!!


----------



## TangTester

Hey

SG1 and Tyler are at the Short Coarse Nationals this weekend. It appears that Wayne is second in the the Amain. But I fought a video that someone took, and the pink truck is SG1's


----------



## BudBartos

Thats a Nationals track ???? Looks like they had a little rain there


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud,
Trying to send you a PM, says your mailbox is full.


----------



## BudBartos

OK now !!!
Did SG1 win ?????????????????/


----------



## TangTester

It appears that he finished second, Tyler bumped his way up from the B main in open and finished 8th.....not to bad for a BRPers


----------



## sg1

Tang is correct! I ended up second. I had a wonderful gust of wind turn my truck upside down over a double and lost 5 seconds. Ended up 1.8 seconds behind the winner. 7 cells was too fast there! There wasn't much traction and not much track maintenance done. Tang woulda walk out after the first run..lol.. There was a new truck released there by HPI, Associated was represented, Castle guys were there, and CRC fellas. I did pick up a few tips there and changes that helped. All we can do is try harder next time !!

How was Toledo???


----------



## BudBartos

Way to go SG1 !!!!!!!:thumbsup: 
Toledo was Ok very small turnout.


----------



## TangTester

Tyler did not run my truck?


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> Tyler did not run my truck?


Nope, He had his hands full trying to run Mod class. He said stock is for girls... It is rebuilt and batteries zapped and cycled


----------



## TangTester

nice, dont know when I will run it again


----------



## sg1

If any of you kids are looking for Tekin 2/3a discharge trays let me know


----------



## TangTester

SG1 hey are you working tonight?


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> SG1 hey are you working tonight?


Yep!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

I am ready for some racing!


----------



## BudBartos

Just over a week to wait


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Does eight days sound soon? I hope so.


----------



## all4fun

One week to go......can't wait. :thumbsup: Aren't these little 1/18th cars addicting/fun? Count me in.........I'll also try to bring someone else with me from Toledo. I'll also bring the Natcho dip again....See everyone Aug. 7th. Boogity, Boogity, Boogity, Boogity................let's go racing boys and girls!


----------



## Micro_Racer

can't wait!!! MMMMMM natcho dip


----------



## Thrillerman

Nacho Dip. Mmmmm. Better keep the doors open.
I should be there. Hope Bud has some gears for brushless. Hope I can get this thing going. I have not had it on the track since I bought it. I will try anyway.
See you then.
Thriller


----------



## BudBartos

OK less than a week till the next race !!! Wow what a long layoff.

thriller >> I have your gears

Who all will be there? I wasted some food last race and don't want to again so I need a good count.

So let's start with 3 Myself ,Tang and Don S :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Team Elwood will be racing (Jeremy and I)


----------



## BudBartos

5 so far :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

No wonder you wasted food

Bud+Tang+Don S+Micro+Jeremy.......... carry the 2....= 5 not 6


I will be there, now you have six.

Any word on batteries Bud??


----------



## BudBartos

Yes now it's 6 !!!!
Yes I have a new batch of TSR1500 packs


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I worked a deal with the boss, so I will be there. He works Friday night, and I work Saturday night.


----------



## ghoulardi

I'm in !


----------



## sg1

Dave Morrow, myself, and possibly Tyler. Haven't talk to ZOOOOM about it.


----------



## BudBartos

Sweet 11 so far :thumbsup: 
Martian710 >>> You Guys making the trip?

all4fun>> Who You bringing??

How can We get some new blood? Or even old ones that have all the equipment


----------



## DJ66

I'LL BE THERE...:thumbsup::woohoo:

*BUD YOU GOT A PM :wave:*


----------



## BudBartos

12 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I will have your parts at the track :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

Hey

Does anyone have a copy of mircosoft office 2003 or higher that I caan borrow? Thanks
tang


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Does viagra cure microsoft??


----------



## Micro_Racer

TangTester said:


> Hey
> 
> Does anyone have a copy of mircosoft office 2003 or higher that I caan borrow? Thanks
> tang


maybe


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> Hey
> 
> Does anyone have a copy of mircosoft office 2003 or higher that I caan borrow? Thanks
> tang


I hope it spell checks....


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Does viagra cure microsoft??


 
:tongue:


----------



## DJ66

IS IT FRIDAY YET???
:freak::freak::freak::freak:


----------



## BudBartos

I think Bob, Ryan and Miss B will be there so thats 15  
Should be a good race day :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Bud,
PM!!!!!


----------



## ZOOOOM

Hey Bud,
Is the rental avail.?


----------



## BudBartos

ZOOOOM said:


> Hey Bud,
> Is the rental avail.?


Yes it is Do You want to reserve it?


----------



## sg1

ZOOOOM said:


> Hey Bud,
> Is the rental avail.?


You have 2 cars!! Why do you need the rental?? Don't you know how to work on your car??


----------



## fozzy767

i have a mamba 4200 for sale.20 bucks shipped


----------



## BudBartos

fozzy767 said:


> i have a mamba 4200 for sale.20 bucks shipped


Is it new or used???


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> Sweet 11 so far :thumbsup:
> Martian710 >>> You Guys making the trip?
> 
> all4fun>> Who You bringing??
> 
> How can We get some new blood? Or even old ones that have all the equipment


Bud....looks like It's just me again. Everyone else has plans or are very busy. I just got all of the ingredents for the natcho dip along with the chips. Pat was talking about coming to Freddies with me sometime before the series is over but not this Friday.


----------



## fozzy767

used ..


----------



## BudBartos

Looks like about 15 with all4fun :thumbsup: 
I'm making parts right now!!!!!

If anyone needs somthing special let Me know.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I need rear and front tires that will last 10 min!


----------



## BudBartos

We have them Just have to set up the car properly


----------



## ghoulardi

If anyone needs somthing special let Me know.[/quote]


A date with Jessica Simpson would be nice ! :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

*Sad news....*

Bud,

Take my name off the list. I still haven't figured out what's wrong with this damn thing...
I believe Dave Morrow cannot make it iether.

Luv,
Wayne


----------



## Donald Deutsch

You should have taken it to the Bud's garage. He can fix it, he can fix anything.


----------



## sg1

Donald Deutsch said:


> You should have taken it to the Bud's garage. He can fix it, he can fix anything.


He cost too much!


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Bud,
> 
> Take my name off the list. I still haven't figured out what's wrong with this damn thing...
> I believe Dave Morrow cannot make it iether.
> 
> Luv,
> Wayne


Get a Hitech 81 :thumbsup: :drunk:


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Bud,
> 
> Take my name off the list. I still haven't figured out what's wrong with this damn thing...
> I believe Dave Morrow cannot make it iether.
> 
> Luv,
> Wayne


 
SG1 >> You can run My brushless if You want :thumbsup:

Zoom >> Are You going???

Martian710>> Are You and Logan going to make it???

Looks like We will have lots of food so those that are coming better be hungry


----------



## sg1

*Big News!!!!*

I think we should ALL wish our little TANGTESTER a happy belated BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## all4fun

sg1 said:


> Bud,
> 
> Take my name off the list. I still haven't figured out what's wrong with this damn thing...
> I believe Dave Morrow cannot make it iether.
> 
> Luv,
> Wayne


SG1......Maybe you need to replace the servo. I remember last time you said your car would wander on the straightaways. Maybe the plug or wires on the servo has some issues....bad connection maybe. Do you have another radio or reciever you could try?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Sg1 I have a front plate with servo all ready to be installed in a car! Come on out!


----------



## sg1

Here's what I tried:

2 servos (1 new 1 used)
2 new servo savers
2 recievers (used both in Slash no problems)
3 motors (2 used, 1 new)
2 speedcontrollers (used)
2 radios (niether has a problem in off road)
2 modules (dito)
2 t-plates (1 used, 1 new)
2 front plates (1 new, 1 used)
3 personals (all used, pulled out of the slashes)

I'm tired of trying...


----------



## cola

sg1 said:


> Here's what I tried:
> 
> 2 servos (1 new 1 used)
> 2 new servo savers
> 2 recievers (used both in Slash no problems)
> 3 motors (2 used, 1 new)
> 2 speedcontrollers (used)
> 2 radios (niether has a problem in off road)
> 2 modules (dito)
> 2 t-plates (1 used, 1 new)
> 2 front plates (1 new, 1 used)
> 3 personals (all used, pulled out of the slashes)
> 
> I'm tired of trying...




Mark said you need to try a new body.

www.PaintMonsterAirBrushing.com :thumbsup:

LOL


----------



## TangTester

sg1 said:


> Here's what I tried:
> 
> 2 servos (1 new 1 used)
> 2 new servo savers
> 2 recievers (used both in Slash no problems)
> 3 motors (2 used, 1 new)
> 2 speedcontrollers (used)
> 2 radios (niether has a problem in off road)
> 2 modules (dito)
> 2 t-plates (1 used, 1 new)
> 2 front plates (1 new, 1 used)
> 3 personals (all used, pulled out of the slashes)


And a partridge in a pair tree.

Let all sing!!!!!


----------



## DJ66

TangTester said:


> And a partridge in a pair tree.
> 
> Let all sing!!!!!


:jest::lol::jest::lol:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

With all your dirt driving maybe you forgot how to do carpet. LOL


----------



## sg1

It's possible... I'm just too old...


----------



## BudBartos

True off roaders always wonder


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Too old, when you catch up to me, then we will talk.


----------



## BudBartos

SEE You all later :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Nice night of racing. Could have been a lot more people though. See you all in three weeks. I will be getting more niftech tire traction and com drops. If you want either of them, let me know by the 26th.


----------



## DJ66

*ERIC "THRILLER" MILLER..YOU GOT A PM.:thumbsup:*


----------



## DJ66

HERES THE NEW NATIONWIDE MUSTANG COT IF ANYBODY IS INTERESTED...
http://www.autoweek.com/article/20090728/nascar/907289992/car-pictures&template=photo


----------



## Thrillerman

Thanks for the info DJ.
Thanks to all who helped me get my car going last evening. I had a good time for my first time out. Hey I didn't come in last. Sorry DJ Just tried to stay out of everyones way. It will get better as I learn more about this car.
Will see you all in three weeks.
Eric "Thriller"
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Nice night of racing fun !!!!
fun4all was way fast good job on Your TQ and win :thumbsup: 

Dave M took stock and K-5 was second in that close race for series points.

Next race only 3 weeks away :wave:

Thanks for coming out and thanks again Freddie


----------



## Micro_Racer

Fun night of racing! Small turn out, but we finished at 9:30!

Congrats to David - he put the smack down on the brushless class! I would bronze that car and put it on the shelf!

Nice to see some new folks in brushless - Thriller - nice run for the first time! I think the LTO chassis will give you a few more laps!! 

Bud, Tang and I were all on the same lap in the main - man that was fun!!! We all finished within 2 seconds of each other!!!

I am very happy with the brushless class. I have used the same motor each run, and have not seen a decrease in performance.... The only time I have taken the motor out was to add the TQ wire!

Bud - what do you think about the new cheaper alternative motor you have been using? Will that be legal in the class for the indoor series?


----------



## BudBartos

The other brushless motor seems fine !!! About the same speed as the castle 4200. I think We should make it legal. All that has to be done to it is the spacer plate like I made and You need longer screws. But thats alot better than $60.00 Castle :drunk:

We have had some talk about bringing back the super stock class again but running the 48 tooth spur and not the 45. This will make it alittle faster but not crazy fast. This would free up some from stock and maybe brushless. Also I think that some racers should not be allowed in that class such as Myself, Sg1, tang, Micro ???

I have thought about the winter series and I think We will do all the points races at Freddies oval only. I would leave some dates open so We can maybe run road course with NORCAR or the gate ?? At the parma track but they would not be points races.


----------



## all4fun

Wow!!! Another fun night of racing at Freddies. Good food too, as usual. Nice to see a new face and of course all the regulars. We missed Wayne, Tyler, Branka, Geoffrey, Hangtime though and a few I can't remember. It was also a night where my car was the best it's ever been. The new blue dot rear tires must have been the reason. My car was never that good before at Freddies. The car really worked and was fast....on the straights and especially in the corners. I guess that extra 5th cell I hid under the hood really paid off...."just kidding".  I had a lot of fun. The points should be really close now.  Looking forward coming out on the 28th. I believe Pat will make it out with me then. I'll also try to get more BRPers from Toledo. :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> The other brushless motor seems fine !!! About the same speed as the castle 4200. I think We should make it legal. All that has to be done to it is the spacer plate like I made and You need longer screws. But thats alot better than $60.00 Castle :drunk:


I like that!



BudBartos said:


> We have had some talk about bringing back the super stock class again but running the 48 tooth spur and not the 45. This will make it alittle faster but not crazy fast. This would free up some from stock and maybe brushless. Also I think that some racers should not be allowed in that class such as Myself, Sg1, tang, Micro ???


WOW - Banned from a class! -- that's cool with me!



BudBartos said:


> I have thought about the winter series and I think We will do all the points races at Freddies oval only. I would leave some dates open so We can maybe run road course with NORCAR or the gate ?? At the parma track but they would not be points races.


I would rather see the number of "throw out" races increased than the races just not counting. The road races have always been a part of the series. Why change!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my web site!

How close is the Brushless class? Only 2 races have seen someone TQ and win the A main....Bud and Dave! This will be a close one!


----------



## Easy

Sounds like you guys are having a ball. Wish I could be a part of it. Next series if things work out for me, I will be back.
Don


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Nobody can schedual road races until there is confirmation that the NORCAR site is up and running.


----------



## sg1

Looks like ALL4FUN kicked @SS!!!

What happened to the 2 world champions??


----------



## Donald Deutsch

At least they showed up to defend them selves.


----------



## sg1

Donald Deutsch said:


> At least they showed up to defend them selves.


And look what happened......


----------



## Hangtime

Sound like I'm missing the fun... I've been helping Chicky a bit working on the gate situation. The problem is the lack of a heating system. Kinda important unless you like CO & your eyes burning like some of the other indoor tracks. lol Anyway its not looking good unless parma will kick in & help with a promise of future lease money. If anyone knows of a 6,000 or 7,000 sf building thats available let norcar know about it.

Not racing much now. Selling any extra stuff I don't use & have been building 1/24 slots. 
Congrats to David for his success, He is a real cool dude. Later


----------



## ghoulardi

*road*

I agree w/ Micro. a couple more throw outs and a couple of road races.
PUHLEEEZE. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

I think Road will not be a hapening


----------



## all4fun

Hangtime said:


> Sound like I'm missing the fun... I've been helping Chicky a bit working on the gate situation. The problem is the lack of a heating system. Kinda important unless you like CO & your eyes burning like some of the other indoor tracks. lol Anyway its not looking good unless parma will kick in & help with a promise of future lease money. If anyone knows of a 6,000 or 7,000 sf building thats available let norcar know about it.
> 
> Not racing much now. Selling any extra stuff I don't use & have been building 1/24 slots.
> Congrats to David for his success, He is a real cool dude. Later


Hangtime...........hope the stuff you sold doesn't include your BRP car. That car was dialed. :thumbsup: We all miss you  and had some real fun races in the 2009 summer series brushless class. It's way too much fun to miss. Two more races to go!! *BRP'S ROCK! So does the food! *Hope the gate situation works out for everyone.
Dave


----------



## sg1

TANG!!!

You up for some SLASH racing Friday night??

I'll have it with me 2nite


----------



## TangTester

sorry cant do it......I will be out to pick it up tonight


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> sorry cant do it......I will be out to pick it up tonight


Maybe Bud could run it???


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Maybe Bud could run it???


 
If it was a sat race maybe !!! Friday is tractor pull night at the fair :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> If it was a sat race maybe !!! Friday is tractor pull night at the fair :thumbsup:


good grief........................


----------



## Hangtime

hey Bud, Thanks for the bid on my Tekin! Hard to move anything right now. lol


----------



## BudBartos

Hangtime said:


> hey Bud, Thanks for the bid on my Tekin! Hard to move anything right now. lol


You bet !!! Hope I have enough in My Paypal if I win it. I have not even been listing anthing it is so slow


----------



## BudBartos

RCR said:


> Any of you BRP Racers running the center shock option on your cars?


We have tryed it but the track We run on is very low on traction at this time so it was a no go there for now. I have them $25.00 shipped if interested and it includes the shock.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Saturday night at 10 PM is the Knoxville Nationals sprint car race live on speed channel.


----------



## DJ66

K-5 CAPER said:


> Saturday night at 10 PM is the Knoxville Nationals sprint car race live on speed channel.


THANKS DAN...I'LL BE WATCHING..:woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

Where has everyone gone


----------



## ghoulardi

BudBartos said:


> If it was a sat race maybe !!! Friday is tractor pull night at the fair :thumbsup:


 Well YEEEE HAAAW !!!


----------



## Hangtime

We went to the demo derby at summit county fair. There I said it. :tongue:


----------



## Kyosho Racer

DJ66 said:


> THANKS DAN...I'LL BE WATCHING..:woohoo:


Thanks Dave I just set it to record:thumbsup: By the way how have you been?
Jeff


----------



## DJ66

Kyosho Racer said:


> Thanks Dave I just set it to record:thumbsup: By the way how have you been?
> Jeff


HEY JEFF....I'M GOOD JUST WISH THERE WAS MORE RACING GOING ON.
HOW ARE YOU DOING??


----------



## BudBartos

Yes where are they all at ?????????????????????? Gone ? broke ? Lazy ? Texting on there Ph ?? Playing video games ??


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> Yes where are they all at ?????????????????????? Gone ? broke ? Lazy ? Texting on there Ph ?? Playing video games ??


I pulled my back out last week & still can't move without pain. Oddly I can still drum. (sitting down) The heatpad is my friend.


----------



## BudBartos

Drum ???????


----------



## Hangtime

Yes, I've played drums for 40yrs. Used to teach too. Currently drum with the Retrosonics. Right now we're on the summer gazebo tour. lol! We played norton thursday & springfields by classics there a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I have been banned from all county fairs........... Its a sheep thing, kind of a long story.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

DJ66 said:


> HEY JEFF....I'M GOOD JUST WISH THERE WAS MORE RACING GOING ON.
> HOW ARE YOU DOING??


Me and the wife are doing well Dave. I'm still out of work since my layoff in Jan. but other than that all is well. I'm racing offroad here and there from time to time. Not sure yet but I may take the winter off from racing this year.
Take care,
Jeff


----------



## BudBartos

Hangtime said:


> Yes, I've played drums for 40yrs. Used to teach too. Currently drum with the Retrosonics. Right now we're on the summer gazebo tour. lol! We played norton thursday & springfields by classics there a couple of weeks ago.


Is that sort of like DEVO ?????????????


----------



## Hangtime

BudBartos said:


> Is that sort of like DEVO ?????????????


I actually went to the same school as Mark Mothersbauh. (Devo) For years now after devo Mark writes music for kid shows. You can see his name in the credits after cartoons on saturdays. And no we don't where flowerpots on our heads. (only after heavy drinking) lol!


----------



## Hangtime

When do the Saturday races start?


----------



## TangTester

I got news of a rumor that our dear friend and BRP racer fell off of a ladder and almost broke his arm........Now the fun part...anyone guess who?


----------



## DJ66

TangTester said:


> I got news of a rumor that our dear friend and BRP racer fell off of a ladder and almost broke his arm........Now the fun part...anyone guess who?


SG1???


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud? Or sg1


----------



## all4fun

TangTester said:


> I got news of a rumor that our dear friend and BRP racer fell off of a ladder and almost broke his arm........Now the fun part...anyone guess who?


Which arm??????? Driving arm or Steering arm????? Hey Tang....any chance it was you??!!   Who ever it was, I hope they can still race with us on the 28th.


----------



## TangTester

Well it is not Bud....use he fell off his boat


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> I got news of a rumor that our dear friend and BRP racer fell off of a ladder and almost broke his arm........Now the fun part...anyone guess who?


I know


----------



## Hangtime

sg1 said:


> I know


I think I know......Hows it feel? Can I sign it??


----------



## BudBartos

TangTester said:


> Well it is not Bud....use he fell off his boat


 
Not Me water is pretty soft for landing at lest if You not going 50 mph !!!

I can't see Tang going up a ladder ?? Could it be Micro since He has not been on here


----------



## sg1

Hangtime said:


> I think I know......Hows it feel? Can I sign it??


No cast yet


----------



## TangTester

Was it the left or right arm?


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> Was it the left or right arm?


Throttle arm (wrist)  I just modified the splint so I can hold a radio


----------



## ghoulardi

But the screws they put in will probably interfere with your radio.


----------



## TangTester

I remember a long time ago, a driver fell off of the driver stand at a national off road race and did break his arm....When they took him to the hostipal he took his radio. They molded his cast so he could hold the radio. He return to the track and finished out the weekend.

I also remember someone driving with two broke arms......the casts were killing him near the 8 min time


----------



## all4fun

sg1 said:


> Throttle arm (wrist)  I just modified the splint so I can hold a radio


Hey Wayne........... It's a good thing you didn't break your big toe. Otherwise you'd probably have to call a "TOE TRUCK". :thumbsup: 
Dave


----------



## TangTester

wow some good old fashsion Michigan humor!!


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Throttle arm (wrist)  I just modified the splint so I can hold a radio


Hope it's OK for the next race on Aug 28th :thumbsup:

Maybe Your car won't wander


----------



## ghoulardi

all4fun said:


> Hey Wayne........... It's a good thing you didn't break your big toe. Otherwise you'd probably have to call a "TOE TRUCK". :thumbsup:
> Dave


 " LOUD GROAN" :freak:


----------



## mudguppydave

*rental*

hi bud, is the rental available for the aug. 28 nite? i am riding down with dave berry for that race. thanks dave willey


----------



## BudBartos

mudguppydave said:


> hi bud, is the rental available for the aug. 28 nite? i am riding down with dave berry for that race. thanks dave willey


 
I will have it ready to go for You :thumbsup:


----------



## mudguppydave

*rental*

thank you bud. what all do i need to bring. dave


----------



## Micro_Racer

Dave -all you will need to do is bring your driving skills (and ensure Dave B brings the dip).


----------



## BudBartos

mudguppydave said:


> thank you bud. what all do i need to bring. dave


$10.00 to rent it I will do the rest :thumbsup:


----------



## mudguppydave

i won't need a large bag for my driving skills, lol and i will make dave b. brings the dip!


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> $10.00 to rent it I will do the rest :thumbsup:


What do you mean by "the rest"??? I have $10.00 I could give you too


----------



## TangTester

SG1 I think your thinking about Buds other job!!!!!


----------



## all4fun

sg1 said:


> What do you mean by "the rest"??? I have $10.00 I could give you too





TangTester said:


> SG1 I think your thinking about Buds other job!!!!!


You guy's crack my up!!


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> SG1 I think your thinking about Buds other job!!!!!


I knew I saw him in a movie.....


----------



## BudBartos

Now thats enough :freak:


----------



## TangTester

What $10.00? Bud dont sell yourself short


----------



## ghoulardi

*super stock*

Any interest in a 10/48 geared "super stock" class for winter?


----------



## mudguppydave

*rental*

do i need to purchase a collision policy for the rental or won't dave berry be in my class? lol dave w.


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Yes where are they all at ?????????????????????? Gone ? broke ? Lazy ? Texting on there Ph ?? Playing video games ??


Hello everyone!!! I'm back!!!
I just got my computer back from Dell.
Almost $400.00 for a new mother board on a 1.5 year old computer. :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Brett - we thought you fell off the face of the earth! When you comming out to play?


----------



## martian 710

I'm not sure if I'll be able to make it on the 28th. We're going to be camping and boating at Shenango River Lake from tomorrow until the end of the month. What do you guys think of a seperate Traveling BRP Roadcourse series on some of the off weeks this winter?:thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Traveling to where? Toledo seems to be the only carpet track around to setup as a road course.


----------



## martian 710

Possibly Toledo,,Freddies,Beaver, and maybe J&C Hobbies etc...


----------



## BudBartos

How many have road course cars ??? I do


----------



## BudBartos

One week till the next race :woohoo::wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Working on 2009/2010 indoor series :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun

Bud......Dave Wiley (rental car), Rich Mickle and myself will be at Freddies next Friday. So that makes *"3"* so far.  Can't wait...:woohoo: I'll have my fresh lid on the car this time. :thumbsup: And of course the natcho dip!!


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> Working on 2009/2010 indoor series :thumbsup:


Any road course in the plans???


----------



## BudBartos

all4fun said:


> Any road course in the plans???


 
??? Maybe but not for points


----------



## BudBartos

OK looks like We have 6 that I know of right now !!! WHO else ???


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I am going to make it.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Team Elwood will be racing!


----------



## BudBartos

Thats 9


----------



## DJ66

:thumbsup::thumbsup:I'LL BE THERE.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

10 :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

I'm in for Friday. Road course sounds interesting. :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Working on 2009/2010 indoor series :thumbsup:


According to the Gate thread at R/C Tech - NORCAR will race at:
Laurel Square
1733 Pearl Rd
Brunswick, Ohio
Near the Big Lots

I don't see a schedule yet, but it would be nice to have a few road races!


----------



## TangTester

There is a rumor of an oval race there.


----------



## BudBartos

11 !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

I will have the 2009/2010 schedule ready by the end of the week.
What changes will it bring ???? When and where will the races be ??? :thumbsup:

What classes will be run and with what changes ????:wave:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

K5 will be there and perhaps ass napkin Ed


----------



## BudBartos

OK K-5 makes 12 hope that other guy does not show :freak:


----------



## TangTester

I was thinking more of Rilley Martian I hear his out of work also


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Riley can you hear me??? riley can you hear me??


----------



## BudBartos

WHO else ?? SG1 ? Tyler ? Zoom ? Dave M ? Martian 710 ??????????


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> WHO else ?? SG1 ? Tyler ? Zoom ? Dave M ? Martian 710 ??????????


No ZOOOOM, No Tyler, Dave as of know yes, Me... Depends on what the Dr. says today


----------



## sg1

Bud,
Please send me:

24 - 4/40 lock nuts
4 prs. rear body mounts
2 plastic diff spacers
2 prs. diff rings
1 pod top plate with no hole for the dampening tube, but have the shock mount 
a hodge podge of misc. 4/40 screws
8 self tapping pod plate screws

Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## ghoulardi

ghoulardi said:


> Any interest in a 10/48 geared "super stock" class for winter?


 Guess not huh?


----------



## ZOOOOM

I will be on vacation.


----------



## martian 710

I won't be there. Too much running back and forth between work and the lake this week.
The stripers are really biting.(Yes, that's stripers not strippers K-5!!!):tongue: Of course the biggest ones are 18" and they have to be 20" to keep!!!f someone would bring a novice for Logan to race against we would probably make it more often. I can't go without him and don't feel right putting him in with the stock class. Have fun. Hopefully we'll make it to the next race!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OrangeRacer

Hi everyone, I'm still alive and kicking...for the most part. Hope everyone is having a great summer. Looks like a good battle shaping up in brushless class! Obviously the summer hasn't been as good for me since no BRP racing, but looking forward to the winter series. 

Quick question Bud, are we running the COT body in brushless class this winter? 

Enjoy the rest of the summer everyone :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Orangeracer>> Good to here from You Yes COT in brushless and Super stock !!!!!! I will have the winter series posted as soon as the dates are OKed

Martian710 >> Emma will be at the last race to get Her trophy!!! Better have Logan there :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Martian>>> Biting strippers are never too much fun !!
And they seldom have a lot of money in their G-strings either


----------



## sg1

*Order*



sg1 said:


> Bud,
> Please send me:
> 
> 24 - 4/40 lock nuts
> 4 prs. rear body mounts
> 2 plastic diff spacers
> 2 prs. diff rings
> 1 pod top plate with no hole for the dampening tube, but have the shock mount
> a hodge podge of misc. 4/40 screws
> 8 self tapping pod plate screws
> 
> Thanks,
> Wayne


Don't forget me Bud!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Don't forget me Bud!!!!!


SG1>> Is It OK to bring ? I'm at the boat till wed. If You really need it I can UPS it wed so You will have thursday. Send Your new address again also.


----------



## sg1

I wouldn't want to interupt your tanning in a thong on the boat... just bring it


----------



## DJ66

sg1 said:


> I wouldn't want to interupt your tanning in a thong on the boat... just bring it


THANKS FOR THAT VERY UNPLEASANT THOUGHT.:freak::freak:
HOPE I CAN SLEEP TONIGHT.


----------



## ghoulardi

sg1 said:


> I wouldn't want to interupt your tanning in a thong on the boat... just bring it


 So much for dinner. :freak:


----------



## sg1

As of now... Dave Morrow is a go, I'm a go, and DrUNk MiKe should be there too!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Up to 15 !!!!
Thriller You in ??


----------



## BudBartos

Just 2 days to go :thumbsup:Who will make up or lose points????????


----------



## BudBartos

Speed tip for race day !!! NEW REAR TIRES :thumbsup: 
Just ask all4fun


----------



## mudguppydave

*rental*

hi bud do i need my charger for the rental? thanks dave


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Speed tip for race day !!! NEW REAR TIRES :thumbsup:
> Just ask all4fun


AKA - BRP Economic Stimulus Act of 2009.... :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

mudguppydave said:


> hi bud do i need my charger for the rental? thanks dave


 
No I will charge them !!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> AKA - BRP Economic Stimulus Act of 2009.... :thumbsup:


 
In that case how about a new battery, fronts, ball bearings, body maybe a motor :thumbsup:


----------



## Thrillerman

Not sure if I will be there yet.


----------



## sg1

Somebody has given me $20.00 to make sure a fellow racers doesn't beat them.......


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 said:


> Somebody has given me $20.00 to make sure a fellow racers doesn't beat them.......


 
HMMMM - only $20? you sold out SG1


----------



## all4fun

sg1 said:


> Somebody has given me $20.00 to make sure a fellow racers doesn't beat them.......


HMMMMMMMM!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Somebody has given me $20.00 to make sure a fellow racers doesn't beat them.......


I'll take $19.99


----------



## BobS311

Regrettably Ryan and I won't make this week.....Have to attend a family function.


----------



## BudBartos

Well all My cars are packed and ready to go :thumbsup: 

I even worked on them


----------



## ghoulardi

BobS311 said:


> Regrettably Ryan and I won't make this week.....Have to attend a family function.


 Well I guess we know who the truly dedicated racers are. 


Indeed...


----------



## TangTester

ghoulardi said:


> Well I guess we know who the truly dedicated racers are.
> 
> 
> Indeed...


Yep the ones with no lives!!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Indeed


----------



## Micro_Racer

So who paid the $20?


----------



## TangTester

was not me......remember I'm unemployed


----------



## BudBartos

TangTester said:


> was not me......remember I'm unemployed


Me too :drunk::freak:


----------



## OrangeRacer

BudBartos said:


> Orangeracer>> Good to here from You Yes COT in brushless and Super stock !!!!!! I will have the winter series posted as soon as the dates are OKed


Thanks Bud.

Have a good night racing on Friday everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Me too :drunk::freak:


I don't work iether... I had to take it....


----------



## BudBartos

Foods all done !!!! Rack is packed (please HELP) :thumbsup:

See You all later :wave:


----------



## sg1

What's the total look like for tonight?


----------



## Donald Deutsch

9 in stock and 6 in brushless.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Fun night of racing!

My brother finally broke the 50 lap barrier. New front springs, front tires, and rear tires made a big difference! To bad his motor gave up in the main, at one point he was third 

One more race in the summer series! Mark your calendars - Sept. 11th - dinner - race - trophy night!

New indoor schedule was passed out by Bud. I will post it on my web site...

Finally - Brushless class - Last night we rear wheel dyno tested a few cars. What we found was each car was within 1-2 MPH of each other. And the more important part is the motors have not lost speed over time. With a full summer series on a motor it is as fast as the 2nd run (the first run on every motor is just a tick faster, but levels out). 
In comparison - the stock motor give up significant speed after 4-5 runs.
I have done nothing to my brushless motor other than clean the outside of it!


If you have been holding off on going brushless because you were unsure the class would grow. I would say now is a good time to join in! Bud will soon have brushless motor's on the rack! (for around $20)... The approved speed controls are the Tekin Mini Rage (seams to be the popular one), and the Castle 1/18th scale Micro Pro or Sidewinder.


----------



## BudBartos

What a super night of racing !!!! Close fast and clean in both classes. I think Tang took the brushless track record up a bit.

K-5 >>> came thru in stock. Ross had a tough time with 2 motor claims in a row.

Dave >> Great job on taking the rental ride to 3rd !!!!! And bringing those home made cookies 8>)

I think the points are very close in both classes at this point.

Thanks for coming out and hoping for a hugh turnout at the last summer race on Sept 11 :thumbsup:


----------



## mudguppydave

wow fun nite of racing. thanks bud for the use of the rental. i had a blast driving it. nice track size. freddie very nice place, thanks for the welcome. dave b. thanks for the rideover. dave w.:wave:


----------



## all4fun

Another fun night of exciting close and fast bumper to bumper, door to door racing at Freddies last night. Congradulation to the winners. And to Freddie for your "colorful", enthusiastic race comentating. 

Dave Willey......great job on your 1st time racing at Freddies with your 3rd place with the rental car. Thanks for driving out with me too and bring those great tasting cookies. Tell the cook we all appreciated it. :thumbsup:

Good racing, good food, at Freddies again.......looking forward for the final race on the 11th. I'll try to bring more racers from Toledo again.

Dave Berry


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - how many through outs for the summer series?


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Bud - how many through outs for the summer series?


There is 3


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points updated on my web site - VERY CLOSE IN BOTH CLASSES - with through outs!!!! It will come down to the last race...


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Points updated on my web site - VERY CLOSE IN BOTH CLASSES - with through outs!!!! It will come down to the last race...


Come on Guys better not be any ties


----------



## all4fun

*WOW*..........with the three drops, it is really close in the brushless class. Now this is exciting!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - for the Gate race will we still use the stock gears? Bigger track = more gear


----------



## BudBartos

We will up the gearing :thumbsup:


----------



## OrangeRacer

Time for Marcos Ambrose to smoke everyone in Montreal. Hoping for a little rain racing 

Good luck Pat in Brushless :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

thanks


----------



## DJ66

*K-5...PM :thumbsup:*


----------



## K-5 CAPER

DJ66>> can you bring what you have to the next race??

Thanks K5


----------



## DJ66

K-5 CAPER said:


> DJ66>> can you bring what you have to the next race??
> 
> Thanks K5


WILL DO..:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

I know a special someone was looking for a mini rage.... I found one for that special person  PM me
-Wayne


----------



## Hangtime

sg1 said:


> I know a special someone was looking for a mini rage.... I found one for that special person  PM me
> -Wayne


"special person" could mean a couple things. Do they ride the yellow bus special or do they have some other special talents? 

Anyone need a tekin b1? I have two brand spanking new w/decals, cap & wires. Make offer!

HT


----------



## ghoulardi

Or are they a "special" friend ? :freak:


----------



## BudBartos

Don't forget last race of the summer series is next week the 11th 

Be there for the awards! last chance at that awsome food till next year:thumbsup:

Also a good time to stock up on all Your BRP needs for the up coming winter series. WOW summer was too short :freak:


----------



## ghoulardi

I'm in. Possibly a BIIIIG bag of cheesy poofs too.


----------



## DJ66

*HEY BUD...PM:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos

Got it I will mail out tuesday.


----------



## DJ66

*THANKS...:thumbsup:*


----------



## all4fun

Bud......Rich Mickle and I will be at Freddies on the 11th. That's -- 2. And of course, the Natcho dip. If I have time, I will also bring a cake. Looking forward to our last Summer Series race. It's has been a lot of fun. :thumbsup:

Dave Berry


----------



## BudBartos

OK so that is 5 so far !!!! How about the rest ?? Just 4 days away :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I will be there Bud


----------



## DJ66

I'M IN...:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Team Elwood will be at the race:
Michael
Jeremy
Emma.....


----------



## BudBartos

9 already :woohoo:


----------



## martian 710

Logan and I will be there. We'll probably be late because of school.


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> Logan and I will be there. We'll probably be late because of school.


OK thats 11 :thumbsup: Will try to keep some food warm for You !!!


----------



## sg1

Dave Morrow will be there.


----------



## BudBartos

OK 12 !!! What about You SG1 You need to get that servo thing fig out.


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> OK 12 !!! What about You SG1 You need to get that servo thing fig out.


Nope, I'm out. Going to a 3 day offraod race in PA.


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Nope, I'm out. Going to a 3 day offraod race in PA.


Hope You do well !!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Picked up my Niftech order. Have traction compound and com drops. $8.00 an item. See you all Friday.


----------



## BudBartos

12 !!!!!!!!! Looks like We will have our group of 15 to 20 :thumbsup: 

Bob and Ryan You guys in?


----------



## martian 710

sg1 said:


> Nope, I'm out. Going to a 3 day offraod race in PA.


I guess we'll have to hide all the women and children if sg1 is going to be in the neighborhood this weekend!!!:wave:


----------



## TangTester

martian 710 said:


> I guess we'll have to hide all the women and children if sg1 is going to be in the neighborhood this weekend!!!:wave:


I would be more worried about the farm animals


----------



## martian 710

I'll be sure call my uncle and have him put them all in the barn and lock the doors!!!!:thumbsup: He lives about a mile from the track!!!! We might sneek over in between ball games and watch the master in action. Logan has base ball games every Sat. and most Sundays through the end of October. I guess we'll have to hope for rain on race days!!!:wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Watch His truck and see if it wanders :freak:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

DJ66 remember to bring the goods Friday
Thanks!!


----------



## DJ66

K-5 CAPER said:


> DJ66 remember to bring the goods Friday
> Thanks!!


*I GOT THE STUFF...:dude:*


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> I would be more worried about the farm animals


What happens in PA....
stays in PA....


----------



## martian 710

sg1 said:


> What happens in PA....
> stays in PA....


Take it home with you!!!! PLEASE!!!!:tongue::tongue::wave:


----------



## sg1

martian 710 said:


> Take it home with you!!!! PLEASE!!!!:tongue::tongue::wave:


It's a gift..... DAAAAAADY!


----------



## BudBartos

Well food is bought !!! Rack is full !!!!!
See You at the last summer series race and Major awards presentation :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

I also have a new batch of motors since ross bought them all !!!!
Made some of the old hard blue dot rears same foam as the fronts since they have more foam in stock. They will not mush out as quick as the rears We have been using.


----------



## BudBartos

Rent A Racer is open !!! Anyone want to rent it??? Let Me know asap


----------



## ghoulardi

Good thing I got all the fast ones.


----------



## TangTester

Bud you got a PM


----------



## BudBartos

OK


----------



## all4fun

Looking forward to the finale of our 2009 Summer Series!! It's been a great, fun time and have throughly enjoyed it. :thumbsup: The racing, the food, the hospitality, and the people are great. Did I mention the "food"?  The natcho dip is made and ready......plus I made something else, a little surprize that everyone should enjoy. Let's go racing boy's and girls.....boogity, boogity, boogity.......!!! :woohoo:
Dave Berry


----------



## Micro_Racer

Dave - it has been a lot of fun racing with you this summer! You are a class act, on and off the track! Thanks for the great dip, and for promoting the BRP in the Toledo area... I hope you can make a few of the winter series races....


----------



## martian 710

Could someone tell Freddie to put me in the computer for Stock and Brushless and Logan in for Novice. I don't know when we will be able to get there.
Thanks,
Brett


----------



## BudBartos

Brett >> Will do !!! It may be hard to save some food thought


----------



## BudBartos

Got the food all done :thumbsup: 
Rack is packed and I have plenty of COT bodies for those that want to paint up a new ride for the winter series.

See You all later :wave:


----------



## Thrillerman

I should be there tonight. Bud I need a COT body and a left turn chassis. Got to get ready for this winter.
Later
Thriller


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Ok NEWS FLASH, 

Bad news guys and I am sorry before I even start. I have to cancel the race this evening. My mother had a heat attack and is in the hospital. I just got a phone call and she took a turn for the worse and they just rushed her in the cath lab. I need to be with my mother I hope everyone understands. We can do i Sunday if you all wish. Providing my mother is in the clear. 

Sorry again guys for letting you down

Freddie


----------



## DJ66

I'm Very Sorry To Hear That Freddie...I Hope She Will Get Well Soon.
FREDDIE YOU NEVER LET US DOWN.


----------



## BudBartos

Freddie No problem hope all is OK !!!!!!

I'm trying to call those that I know of that do not get on here if You can try to let everyone know.

At this time I thing We will try to reshedule this for Sept 25 or Sat the 26th since Freddie has His big 1/4 scale race next weekend.


----------



## all4fun

Freddie......hope your Mother will be OK. I will be praying for her recovery. When ever the sept 11th race is rescheduled, I will be there. Like DJ66 said....you never let us down.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Freddie - we all hope you mother makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

If there is a choice I vote for the 26th, because I work Friday nights. Hope your mom gets out the hospital soon, they are crumby places to spend time. I know from experience.


----------



## BudBartos

Don >> I'm looking to the 26th start time 5:00 if it is OK with Freddie !!


----------



## Bones_99

Freddie sorry to hear about your mom. Hope that she gets well soon. She will be in our prayers.


----------



## martian 710

Sorry to hear about your mom Freddie. We will keep her and your family in our prayers. Hope she gets well soon!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Martian710 >> Glad to see You got the message


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Hope all goes well with your mom Freddie


----------



## Thrillerman

Will keep your Mom in my prayers Freddie.


----------



## Easy

Freddie, your Mom will be in our prayers. Hope everything works out for the best.
Don


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Thanks for all the prayers, I was at the hospital all day and most of the night and the prayers must have worked because as of last night things were looking on the bright side. 

I am sorry for canceling I know the store will always be here, but I had to be with my mother. I see Bud wants to do it the following weekend which ever is good for you guys will work for me. 

Thanks again to everyone for your prayers


----------



## Thrillerman

Thats Great!!!! Glad to hear everything is looking good. I am sure everybody understands you need to be with family at a time like this.
You take care of her and dont worry about us.
Thriller
Eric


----------



## Micro_Racer

Great to hear you Mom is getting better, and I look forward to seeing her at the track!!!


----------



## all4fun

Great news Freddie !!!! Happy to hear your Mom is doing well. Give her our best.


----------



## BudBartos

Freddie Thats good to hear :thumbsup: 

I think We will do it on the 26th starting at 5:00 if that works for You.


----------



## DJ66

I'M HAPPY TO HEAR THAT FREDDIE...:thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Great news, you and your folks deserve nothing but the best...


----------



## ghoulardi

Glad to hear your mom is better.


----------



## DJ66

*HEY BUD....PM:thumbsup:*


----------



## sg1

Hey Freddie,
Hope all is well with your Mom!!
-Wayne


----------



## BudBartos

David >> Stuff shipped today !!

I will call freddie Tuesday and let You all know when the makeup race will be.


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> David >> Stuff shipped today !!
> 
> I will call freddie Tuesday and let You all know when the makeup race will be.


Weekend of the 26th is the only one we can make it. No baseball games that weekend as of now!!!:thumbsup:
Logan pitched his first inning of kid pitch yesterday and struck out the side!!!:woohoo::thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Nice job Logan! 
Bud has a few 4200kv Brushless Motors - in two fun colors - blue and purple


----------



## BudBartos

Which color is faster


----------



## martian 710

So what did you do with the food from Friday Bud? Did you set up a weenie stand at The Penton Farm Market this weekend?


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Which color is faster


Purple can with a blue rotor!!!!:thumbsup::tongue::wave:


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> So what did you do with the food from Friday Bud? Did you set up a weenie stand at The Penton Farm Market this weekend?


I have been eating sausage every day. The big pan of beans is the killer however. Good thing there were no open flams on the boat last weekend :freak:


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> Purple can with a blue rotor!!!!:thumbsup::tongue::wave:


They have different color rotors now ??? I want a green one


----------



## BudBartos

The new Gate track is looking pretty good !! See it on there thread in on road racing

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=261931


----------



## ghoulardi

26th could be iffy for me. Eye surgery on the 23rd. :freak:


----------



## TangTester

ghoulardi said:


> 26th could be iffy for me. Eye surgery on the 23rd. :freak:


 
Why? from the way I have seen you drive, you drive with your eye shut anyway


----------



## TangTester

Sorry  but if you give me a line like that, you should expect a reply


----------



## BudBartos

OK Just talked with Freddie and His Mom ! Yes She said She is doing fine :thumbsup:

We Will be doing the makeup race on Friday the 25th Same time same place.

Sorry if it messes up any plans but they are still running 1/4th scale on Sat .

So hope to see You all there. 

I also got in the brushless motors and will have them ready for the next race.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I may not be able to make the Friday race....father - daughter night for girl scouts at Jacobs Feild....


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Tang hits another softball out of the park !!


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> I may not be able to make the Friday race....father - daughter night for girl scouts at Jacobs Feild....


 
Micro >> If You can't be there We can't have it since You have to fig the points and all  

Stay tuned Guys


----------



## martian 710

We could always have the race on the big track with the 1/4 scales!!!


----------



## all4fun

Hey guy's......just a suggestion. On saturday, the 26th the 1/4 scale guys I'm guessing will run in the beginning of the day. Maybe we could run saturday evening, the same time we do on friday evenings.


----------



## BudBartos

Remember this !!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

OK - Looks like Team Elwood will be able to make the Friday race...See you all on the 25th!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Is that official are we racing on the 25th then??


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud rode the top thrill dragster 5 times Sunday at Cedar Point that ride is insane.......................... but coooooooool!!


----------



## all4fun

OK - See everyone on the 25th, hopefull with a racer or two fromToledo. 
Dave


----------



## BudBartos

Yes the 25th is the official make up date. I will have all fresh food since 2 weeks is too long to let it sit on the counter :freak:


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud rode the top thrill dragster 5 times Sunday at Cedar Point that ride is insane.......................... but coooooooool!!


 
What and You didn't come over to the boat ??? I was there Sunday also had Your jet ski out 

I have only been in the park 77 times this season :thumbsup:

Last Friday rode Millineum 10 time in less that 1 hr :woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> We could always have the race on the big track with the 1/4 scales!!!


They would break !!!! The 1/4 scalers that is :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

If You can let those that don't get on HT know about the race being on the 25th.


----------



## BudBartos

OK looks like 9 so far :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

I'm a maybe


----------



## martian 710

Logan and I will be there and we are hoping to bring along one of his buddies to race novice also!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ66

I'M IN...:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

13 so far !!!!


----------



## BobS311

Freddie:
My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Sorry for the delayed response but I have been on the road for the last week.


----------



## BudBartos

Bob Are You and Ryan going to make it out next Friday??


----------



## martian 710

Bud,
Is the Rent-a-Racer available for Friday? I might have someone to run it!!!


----------



## DJ66

*HEY ROSS....PM*


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> Bud,
> Is the Rent-a-Racer available for Friday? I might have someone to run it!!!


 
Yes at this time let Me know for sure.


----------



## martian 710

I'll let you know as soon as I know!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

:thumbsup:
Only 5 more days!!!!
:woohoo::roll::lol:


----------



## BudBartos

OK only 13 at this time anyone else??? Need to know for the food :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I'm coming and will have the Niftec with me.


----------



## ghoulardi

Still not sure


----------



## BudBartos

14 looks like our reg crowd :thumbsup:

Ross>> Hope all goes well !!


----------



## ghoulardi

*Traffic*

If you're going to Freddy's Friday you will want to avoid Rt 14. Its down to one lane from Sheetz to Home Depot. I imagine on Friday afternoon it'll be a total mess. :drunk:


----------



## BudBartos

OK thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Just confirmed 3 more so were up to 17 :thumbsup:

Sweet :wave:


----------



## BobS311

Yes, we will be there.


----------



## BudBartos

COOL !!!

SG1 >> You coming


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Martian>> How far is Lernerville from Freddies??


----------



## martian 710

K-5 CAPER said:


> Martian>> How far is Lernerville from Freddies??


Almost exactly 100 miles just under 2 hrs!!! You thinking about coming to the "Clash" on Saturday???


----------



## K-5 CAPER

yes, i see it is 99 miles.....but looks like rain in forecast, hopefully not


----------



## martian 710

Logan and I will be sitting down low between the flagstand and turn 1.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

have you seen forecast for Saturday there?


----------



## martian 710

K-5 CAPER said:


> have you seen forecast for Saturday there?


Mostly sunny with a 40% chance of showers late in the day. We've had a 40% chance of rain 4 of the last 6 days but haven't got any yet.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

pits are off turns 3 and 4 there correct??


----------



## martian 710

K-5 CAPER said:


> pits are off turns 3 and 4 there correct??


Yes!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

thanks mars man>>>>>>>>>>see ya friday


----------



## BudBartos

2 More days !!!!

SG1 >> You coming I see You kicked butt in 1/12th :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> 2 More days !!!!
> 
> SG1 >> You coming I see You kicked butt in 1/12th :thumbsup:


I know Dave is.... I may just to stop by, as for racing, probably not...


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> 2 More days !!!!
> 
> SG1 >> You coming I see You kicked butt in 1/12th :thumbsup:


Hey Wayne.....good job in 12th scale!!......could you bring your 12th scale car to Freddies on Friday? I'm thinking about getting back into 12th scale and I have a few questions.
Dave


----------



## TangTester

why dave.....dont do it dont go to the darkside


----------



## Micro_Racer

Stoped out at the new Gate tonight. It's a very nice track, smooth, well lit, and lots of pit space. I would bring my 1/2 scale out to play, but I would have to convert to LiPo and brushless.


----------



## all4fun

TangTester said:


> why dave.....dont do it dont go to the darkside


BC it's a lot of fun!!!  And I really miss it. I'm anxious to try the brushless 17.5 (stock class), with 3.7 lipo. Been quite a while since Brian and I raced 12th scale......aprox 12 years. Been doing 1/8 4wd Gas On Road since then. Would also like to come out to the "New Gate" once and a while. Did I mention that it's a lot of *fun*?? :thumbsup: 
Dave


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> Stoped out at the new Gate tonight. It's a very nice track, smooth, well lit, and lots of pit space. I would bring my 1/2 scale out to play, but I would have to convert to LiPo and brushless.


1/2 scale??? That must be a big track!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

There will be 4 racer's from RPR there Friday. Bud try to save us some weenies!!! Hopefully be there around 6:00pm. 

Micro or Wayne, 
Will you have your computer there Friday? I need my tekin brushless speedo programmed if we get a chance.

Bud,
You have a PM!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will have my laptop Friday.


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> I will have my laptop Friday.


Cool!!!:thumbsup: Is Emma racing Friday? I have 2 more novice racers coming with me.


----------



## DJ66

HEY K-5...YOU STILL WANT ME TO BRING THE STUFF???:dude:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

yes Dave bring the stuff........... thanks


----------



## K-5 CAPER

and lose that scary avatar while your at it i just soiled my depends


----------



## DJ66

K-5 CAPER said:


> and lose that scary avatar while your at it i just soiled my depends


IS THIS ONE BETTER??


----------



## martian 710

DJ66 said:


> IS THIS ONE BETTER??


It looks like Tang after a bad race!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

minus the shades


----------



## Micro_Racer

martian 710 said:


> Cool!!!:thumbsup: Is Emma racing Friday? I have 2 more novice racers coming with me.


Yes - she is ready to race!


----------



## BudBartos

Looks like it's going to be a good crowd and a FUN nite of racing !!!!!!


----------



## ghoulardi

Looks like the cheezy poofs and I will make it.


----------



## BudBartos

ghoulardi said:


> Looks like the cheezy poofs and I will make it.


Good deal !!!!!!!!!!!!

I have the 4200 brushless killer pretty motors They are going to be $25.00 since I have to make some parts and get motor screws for them 

It's going to be pretty interesting racing. Remember be friendly to those that are racing for the points championship that even includes Tang :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun

None of the toledo guys will be able to make the trip out with me tommorrow.....everyone has plans. But the natcho dip and chips along with another surprize dish will be with me. Looking forward having the last 2009 BRP Summer series race with everyone. Sad to see it come to an end. I've had such a great time racing with everyone this year. What a great group of racers you all have and a big thanks to Freddies for the awesome race facility. And that *good food!!!! * Already looking forward to next year. :thumbsup:
Dave


----------



## BudBartos

Surprize dish ???? COOKIES


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> I have the 4200 brushless killer pretty motors They are going to be $25.00 since I have to make some parts and get motor screws for them :thumbsup:


WOW $25.00 for a brushless motor with accessories is awesome! Even when Castle had the 4200Kv's on sale for $20.00, the shipping was over $5!!!

Now all the brushless motors are well over $50....


----------



## BudBartos

Thats right BRP is not in it for the $$$ But to offer those a fun RC racing experiance :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Is highway 14 still screwed up?


----------



## ghoulardi

Donald Deutsch said:


> Is highway 14 still screwed up?


 Indeed


----------



## tight off

Turnpike to 44 south or 76 to 44 north. Either way once you exit your only 10 min. from Freddies.


----------



## BudBartos

Rack is full of goodies !!! New old rears hard blue foam:thumbsup: 
Food will be a burnin soon. 

See You all later for some killer fun racing :wave:


----------



## sg1

It's going to be pretty interesting racing. Remember be friendly to those that are racing for the points championship that even includes Tang :thumbsup:[/QUOTE]

I don't ever remember him being nice........ I say rubbin' is racin'.............


----------



## BudBartos

So come out and do some rubbin :drunk:


----------



## Micro_Racer

but please no bump N' grinding


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Thanks everybody for a great Summer series. The Winter series starts in two weeks on Saturdays. Can't wait, well maybe. How many are planning to run Super Stock {48/10} ?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Super stock for me Don


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Saturday nights at Freddies, are we sharing the track with other cars??
Can we run 10 minute mains??


----------



## martian 710

Another great night of racing!!! Thanks Freddie and Bud!!! Congrats to all the summer series trophy winners!!! Everybody hope for rain on the days of the 2 Oct. races so we can make it.:thumbsup: Logan has baseball games at 4:00 each day.:wave:


----------



## DJ66

I'M THINKING ABOUT RUNNING SUPERSTOCK(10/48)..:thumbsup:
ALSO CONGRATS TO ALL THE WIENERS...:jest::jest:


----------



## all4fun

Well, I just got home and I am still wide awake. Wow! That was fun!!.......I think I'm ready for another 10 minute main. :freak:  This 2009 summer series has been a lot of fun. Congratulations to all the class winners. A big thanks to Freddie and to Bud for having a fun 2009 summer series of racing for us all to enjoy. :thumbsup: Looking forward to next years 2010 summer series. 
Dave


----------



## martian 710

Me too, and I've got to get up early tommorow!!!:drunk::wave:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

K-5 CAPER said:


> Saturday nights at Freddies, are we sharing the track with other cars??
> Can we run 10 minute mains??



Wait let me ask the guy in charge ....................................wait I am getting him.............................................................................................................Yeah he said 10 min MAINS :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks to all that supported the 2009 summer series !!!!! 23 racers last night great turnout  And I know We have 2 new racers and possibly 2 more coming out for the winter series.
Also Thank You Freddie for a great place to race :thumbsup:

I will post the champions pictures soon.

Just think only 2 weeks till the first winter series race  I can't wait. 

Yes We will run 10 min mains this winter  with bump up's !!!!

Thanks Again !!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Here are our 2009 summer series champ's :thumbsup:
Brushless from left to right Micro racer 3rd, all4fun 2nd and the champion for the 15th time Tangtester !!!


----------



## BudBartos

Novice class 
Right Emma Elwood 2nd, center Logan Watson Champion :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Stock class 

Left to right Ghoulardi 3rd, K-5caper 2nd and the champion Dave Morrow 

It came down to a tie between K5 and dave but Dave finished ahead the last race and He was the Champ !!


----------



## BudBartos

Great summer season !!!
Hope the winter is just as good :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> Here are our 2009 summer series champ's :thumbsup:
> Brushless from left to right Micro racer 3rd, all4fun 2nd and the champion for the 15th time Tangtester !!!


moved up


----------



## Micro_Racer

google is having some issues so below are the points

Stock
1 Dave Morrow 478
2 Dan Korff 478
3 Ross Jaenke 463
4 BRP Rental Truck 461
5 Bob Sauer 450
6 Don Deutsch 426
7 Ryan Sauer 423
8 Jeremy Elwood 406
9 Brankica 406
10 Mark Heitger 365
11 George 313
12 Brett Watson 272
13 Tony 235
14 Wayne Gerber 190
15 Mike Long 187
16 Rick **** 163
17 Bud Bartos 99
18 Tim Waaso 89
19 Rich Mickle 86
20 Dennis Miller 75
21 Dave Lazor 23


----------



## BobS311

*rental truck*

I didn't know the points followed the truck, I thought they followed the driver. Did I miss somethung?


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I was under the impression that the Truck did not count in the final count for the trophies.


----------



## TangTester

no the points followed the rental truck.......I ran it once during the summer...so my points went for the truck.


----------



## BudBartos

BobS311 said:


> I didn't know the points followed the truck, I thought they followed the driver. Did I miss somethung?


We did that for the summer series. We will go back to the way We did it last winter. Sorry 

Speaking of that Who wants to rent the truck for Sat's first race.


----------



## BudBartos

WOW 30,000 views on this thread :thumbsup:


----------

